# Borracha se queda cachonda gracias a las leyes de género



## Korgan (4 Dic 2022)

Estamos de vacaciones y nos pillamos un piso para 5 amigos un fin de semana, salimos de fiesta, bebemos bailamos lo pasamos bien... 

Al final de la noche cuando nos vamos al piso, uno de los colegas se empieza dar el lote con una chica semi-borracha en la discoteca, ella se quiere venir con nosotros 5 al piso y claramente follarse al colega.... Estando fuera yo le digo a mis colegas que esta chica NO viene al piso con nosotros....Si mañana se levanta arrepentida del polvo con nuestro amigo....los 5 vamos a cárcel..... el amigo por "violarla" y nosotros por "dejar" que la viole .......La palabra de una tipa vale más que las nuestras, triste pero cierto....

Mis colegas me dan la razón y ninguno se la quiere jugar.....así que se lo decimos, que ella no puede subir con nosotros....así que finalmente la tipa se queda sola y borracha...y para su casita....

Es muy triste tener que pensar así....pero es el mundo que nos ha tocado vivir.....


----------



## WhyAlwaysMe (4 Dic 2022)

Korgan dijo:


> Estamos de vacaciones y nos pillamos un piso para 5 amigos un fin de semana, salimos de fiesta, bebemos bailamos lo pasamos bien...
> 
> Al final de la noche cuando nos vamos al piso, uno de los colegas se empieza dar el lote con una chica semi-borracha en la discoteca, ella se quiere venir con nosotros 5 al piso y claramente follarse al colega.... Estando fuera yo le digo a mis colegas que esta chica NO viene al piso con nosotros....Si mañana se levanta arrepentida del polvo con nuestro amigo....los 5 vamos a cárcel..... el amigo por "violarla" y nosotros por "dejar" que la viole .......La palabra de una tipa vale más que las nuestras, triste pero cierto....
> 
> ...



Putas Harry, putas!


----------



## NewTroll (4 Dic 2022)

Posiblemente os habéis librado de un lío muy serio, y de unos cuantos años de cárcel.


----------



## Dj Puesto (4 Dic 2022)

Pues lo cierto es que ya se han dado casos de eso, imagino que el que la iba a meter en caliente os estará llamando de todo y jurando en arameo todavía pero los de la arandina creo recordar que es exactamente esa situación.

Guarra quiere follarse a 2, se folla a 2 aunque en el piso hay 3 o 4 y al final los 4 empapelados de una u otra forma, como mínimo el susto te lo llevas.

Así de triste pero ahora mismo hay que tener buen ojo con quien te llevas a la cama


----------



## GarciaBarbon (4 Dic 2022)

Cuenta la verdad, anda, 

... TU AMIGO TE HA DADO UN BUEN SOPAPO, POR CORTARLE EL ROLLO...

muestranos la foto de tu moflete hinchado


----------



## amanciortera (4 Dic 2022)

que bien has actuado, lo mejor que has podido hacer


----------



## esforzado (4 Dic 2022)

a la que le habéis dado un disgusto mayúsculo es a la cajera... anda que no le hubiera venido bien otra manadita de cinco "violadores" blancos heteros...

conste que yo estaría aquí defendiendo vuestra presunción de inocencia... seguramente contra @Lady_A que suele ser de las que tira la piedra en estos casos...


----------



## Gran Duque de Alba (4 Dic 2022)

Bien hecho. Es lo que hay que hacer, dura lex, sed lex.


----------



## Viviendo Digno (4 Dic 2022)

Korgan dijo:


> así que finalmente la tipa se queda sola y borracha



Era lo que pedían, no?


----------



## Ancient Warrior (4 Dic 2022)

Korgan dijo:


> Estamos de vacaciones y nos pillamos un piso para 5 amigos un fin de semana, salimos de fiesta, bebemos bailamos lo pasamos bien...
> 
> Al final de la noche cuando nos vamos al piso, uno de los colegas se empieza dar el lote con una chica semi-borracha en la discoteca, ella se quiere venir con nosotros 5 al piso y claramente follarse al colega.... Estando fuera yo le digo a mis colegas que esta chica NO viene al piso con nosotros....Si mañana se levanta arrepentida del polvo con nuestro amigo....los 5 vamos a cárcel..... el amigo por "violarla" y nosotros por "dejar" que la viole .......La palabra de una tipa vale más que las nuestras, triste pero cierto....
> 
> ...



Muy bien echo ....al fin leo un poco de razonamiento en este puto foro .... enhorabuena


----------



## AMP (4 Dic 2022)

WhyAlwaysMe dijo:


> Putas Harry, putas!



Exacto, son putas, pero que se la líen a otros.


----------



## paketazo (4 Dic 2022)

Cuando sea así avisad por el foro, igual alguno de nosotros esta cerca para bajarle la calentura a la chavala, mientras, vosotros os pajeais en el hotel viendo porntube


----------



## todoayen (4 Dic 2022)

Nos falta saber si llego a casa andando o la llevo gratis un taxista racializado.


----------



## sepultada en guano (4 Dic 2022)

todoayen dijo:


> Nos falta saber si llego a casa andando o la llevo gratis un taxista racializado.



Quería besar un musulmán, qué problema hay?


----------



## pandillero (4 Dic 2022)

Korgan dijo:


> _"así que finalmente la tipa se queda sola y borracha...y para su casita"...._



Que no tonto, otro más listo que tu amigo se la habrá tirado.


----------



## Chas2 (4 Dic 2022)

Da igual si no está borracha y se raya, os denuncia también.


----------



## Chas2 (4 Dic 2022)

Korgan dijo:


> Estamos de vacaciones y nos pillamos un piso para 5 amigos un fin de semana, salimos de fiesta, bebemos bailamos lo pasamos bien...
> 
> Al final de la noche cuando nos vamos al piso, uno de los colegas se empieza dar el lote con una chica semi-borracha en la discoteca, ella se quiere venir con nosotros 5 al piso y claramente follarse al colega.... Estando fuera yo le digo a mis colegas que esta chica NO viene al piso con nosotros....Si mañana se levanta arrepentida del polvo con nuestro amigo....los 5 vamos a cárcel..... el amigo por "violarla" y nosotros por "dejar" que la viole .......La palabra de una tipa vale más que las nuestras, triste pero cierto....
> 
> ...



Irse de putas!
Ah, se me olvidaba que los jóvenes de hoy en día no tenéis un puto duro; y una puta que esté buena son mínimo 300 euros.


----------



## mullban (4 Dic 2022)

Korgan dijo:


> Estamos de vacaciones y nos pillamos un piso para 5 amigos un fin de semana, salimos de fiesta, bebemos bailamos lo pasamos bien...
> 
> Al final de la noche cuando nos vamos al piso, uno de los colegas se empieza dar el lote con una chica semi-borracha en la discoteca, ella se quiere venir con nosotros 5 al piso y claramente follarse al colega.... Estando fuera yo le digo a mis colegas que esta chica NO viene al piso con nosotros....Si mañana se levanta arrepentida del polvo con nuestro amigo....los 5 vamos a cárcel..... el amigo por "violarla" y nosotros por "dejar" que la viole .......La palabra de una tipa vale más que las nuestras, triste pero cierto....
> 
> ...



Mi dieses.


----------



## Lord en el Centeno (4 Dic 2022)

WhyAlwaysMe dijo:


> Putas Harry, putas!


----------



## Hippiedeplaya (4 Dic 2022)

Korgan dijo:


> Estamos de vacaciones y nos pillamos un piso para 5 amigos un fin de semana, salimos de fiesta, bebemos bailamos lo pasamos bien...
> 
> Al final de la noche cuando nos vamos al piso, uno de los colegas se empieza dar el lote con una chica semi-borracha en la discoteca, ella se quiere venir con nosotros 5 al piso y claramente follarse al colega.... Estando fuera yo le digo a mis colegas que esta chica NO viene al piso con nosotros....Si mañana se levanta arrepentida del polvo con nuestro amigo....los 5 vamos a cárcel..... el amigo por "violarla" y nosotros por "dejar" que la viole .......La palabra de una tipa vale más que las nuestras, triste pero cierto....
> 
> ...



Habersela follao en la calle.


----------



## Antiparticula (4 Dic 2022)

La LGILS prohibe de facto follar en estado de embriaguez o fumado/a de marihuana.


La policia de la moral cierra en Irán y abre en Hispanistán.


----------



## espada de madera (4 Dic 2022)

Korgan dijo:


> Estamos de vacaciones y nos pillamos un piso para 5 amigos un fin de semana, salimos de fiesta, bebemos bailamos lo pasamos bien...
> 
> Al final de la noche cuando nos vamos al piso, uno de los colegas se empieza dar el lote con una chica semi-borracha en la discoteca, ella se quiere venir con nosotros 5 al piso y claramente follarse al colega.... Estando fuera yo le digo a mis colegas que esta chica NO viene al piso con nosotros....Si mañana se levanta arrepentida del polvo con nuestro amigo....los 5 vamos a cárcel..... el amigo por "violarla" y nosotros por "dejar" que la viole .......La palabra de una tipa vale más que las nuestras, triste pero cierto....
> 
> ...



eres más tonto que un bocao en la polla


----------



## sebososabroso (4 Dic 2022)

Hace años que no salgo, pero existe algo que se llama servicios, asiento de atrás de un coche, o incluso si me apuras el capó. Todo menos dejar pasar una fiesta.

Y si te he visto, no me acuerdo.


----------



## Trucha (4 Dic 2022)

Korgan dijo:


> Estamos de vacaciones y nos pillamos un piso para 5 amigos un fin de semana, salimos de fiesta, bebemos bailamos lo pasamos bien...
> 
> Al final de la noche cuando nos vamos al piso, uno de los colegas se empieza dar el lote con una chica semi-borracha en la discoteca, ella se quiere venir con nosotros 5 al piso y claramente follarse al colega.... Estando fuera yo le digo a mis colegas que esta chica NO viene al piso con nosotros....Si mañana se levanta arrepentida del polvo con nuestro amigo....los 5 vamos a cárcel..... el amigo por "violarla" y nosotros por "dejar" que la viole .......La palabra de una tipa vale más que las nuestras, triste pero cierto....
> 
> ...



Si esa quería polla, polla tuvo. La vuestra o la de otros, pero recibió.

No se pueden poner puertas al campo.


----------



## Wasi (4 Dic 2022)

Has hecho bien siendo precavido pero un buen colega no dejaría a su amigo con el calentón, supongo que mínimo le hiciste una paja no?


----------



## Educo Gratis (4 Dic 2022)

Esque ese es el error, pillar un piso para 5 con el objetivo de salir de fiesta. Cuando te quieras follar a una habrá este problema, que tus mierdas involucran al resto.

Por eso mejor habitaciones de hotel, la compartes con un amigo de confianza, ya se habla que si uno tiene rollo que el otro se de una vuelta un rato y listos.


----------



## Apocalipsis (4 Dic 2022)

Pues yo creo que le has jodido el rollo a tu amigo por celos y envidia.

La probabilidad de denuncia, de haberla, es mínima.


----------



## Chas2 (4 Dic 2022)

Antiparticula dijo:


> La LGILS prohibe de facto follar en estado de embriaguez o fumado/a de marihuana.
> 
> 
> La policia de la moral cierra en Irán y abre en Hispanistán.



Y puesto de farlopa o empastillao?


----------



## valensalome (4 Dic 2022)

Antiparticula dijo:


> La LGILS prohibe de facto follar en estado de embriaguez o fumado/a de marihuana.
> 
> 
> La policia de la moral cierra en Irán y abre en Hispanistán.



¿Pone algo así? Es que paso de leer la.


----------



## Dr Zar (4 Dic 2022)

Si sois españoles de pura cepa habéis hecho bien.


----------



## Jonny Favourite (4 Dic 2022)

Chas2 dijo:


> Da igual si no está borracha y se raya, os denuncia también.



A esto venía. Igual la tipa los denuncia por ponerla cachonda y menospreciarla.

Esto hace tiempo que se ha ido de madre. Me alegro de no ser joven en estos tiempos.

Suerte chavales.


----------



## Gran Duque de Alba (4 Dic 2022)

pandillero dijo:


> Que no tonto, otro más listo que tu amigo se la habrá tirado.



Puede que sea tonto, pero al menos su vida no quedará arruinada por la denuncia de una zorra.
El listo que se la tiró, que sea también listo para no ser condenado.
Hay cosas que no tienen precio, y esta es una de ellas. Bueno, si que tiene precio, lo que te cobra una puta por una hora que encima seguro que estaría mucho más buena.


----------



## oldesnake (4 Dic 2022)

Habéis hecho bien, esa chica os la podría haber liado pero bien.


----------



## charlie3 (4 Dic 2022)

A ver llamado al notario de guardia que levantará acta
No lo segó de coña


----------



## cortijero92 (4 Dic 2022)

Korgan dijo:


> Estamos de vacaciones y nos pillamos un piso para 5 amigos un fin de semana, salimos de fiesta, bebemos bailamos lo pasamos bien...
> 
> Al final de la noche cuando nos vamos al piso, uno de los colegas se empieza dar el lote con una chica semi-borracha en la discoteca, ella se quiere venir con nosotros 5 al piso y claramente follarse al colega.... Estando fuera yo le digo a mis colegas que esta chica NO viene al piso con nosotros....Si mañana se levanta arrepentida del polvo con nuestro amigo....los 5 vamos a cárcel..... el amigo por "violarla" y nosotros por "dejar" que la viole .......La palabra de una tipa vale más que las nuestras, triste pero cierto....
> 
> ...



Hombre precavido vale por dos.


----------



## El exclavizador de mentes (4 Dic 2022)

NewTroll dijo:


> Posiblemente os habéis librado de un lío muy serio, y de unos cuantos años de cárcel.



me extraña que no los haya denunciado por dejarla sin satisfaccion...


----------



## El exclavizador de mentes (4 Dic 2022)

sola y cachonda quiero volver a casa...


----------



## CuervoDrogado (4 Dic 2022)

Jugarse la vida en todos los sentidos por un coño .............. va ser que no


----------



## astroman (4 Dic 2022)

Y si tu colega se la folla puesto hasta el culo de zumos, os cae la perpetua, a follar solitos al hostal y que ya sea una ruleta rusa


----------



## El exclavizador de mentes (4 Dic 2022)

Jonny Favourite dijo:


> A esto venía. Igual la tipa los denuncia por ponerla cachonda y menospreciarla.
> 
> Esto hace tiempo que se ha ido de madre. Me alegro de no ser joven en estos tiempos.
> 
> Suerte chavales.



joven o viejo, te asomas a un bar desde la puerta, si hay mujeres no entres...


----------



## Douglas MacArthur (4 Dic 2022)

Menuda bala habéis esquivado... esa quería forrarse y pillar paguica vitalicia a vuestra costa... al día siguiente hubierais sido la nueva manada... y al ser blanquitos, todos con vuestra cara en la tele y vuestros datos publicados.


----------



## notengodeudas (4 Dic 2022)

Korgan dijo:


> Estamos de vacaciones y nos pillamos un piso para 5 amigos un fin de semana, salimos de fiesta, bebemos bailamos lo pasamos bien...
> 
> Al final de la noche cuando nos vamos al piso, uno de los colegas se empieza dar el lote con una chica semi-borracha en la discoteca, ella se quiere venir con nosotros 5 al piso y claramente follarse al colega.... Estando fuera yo le digo a mis colegas que esta chica NO viene al piso con nosotros....Si mañana se levanta arrepentida del polvo con nuestro amigo....los 5 vamos a cárcel..... el amigo por "violarla" y nosotros por "dejar" que la viole .......La palabra de una tipa vale más que las nuestras, triste pero cierto....
> 
> ...



Jode admitirlo, pero habéis hecho lo correcto, aunque seguro algún otro aprovechó la oportunidad.

Al menos le daría el número para no cerrarse la oportunidad, no?

Unos mensajitos al día siguiente... Chica, ibas muy pedo, etc. y si accede a continuar donde lo dejó, perfecto y lo tienes por escrito

Que es triste hasta decir basta, pero es lo que tiene que haya leyes que traten a las mujeres como seres disminuidos psíquicos sin responsabilidad de sus actos.


----------



## mr nobody (4 Dic 2022)

GAY


----------



## OYeah (4 Dic 2022)

Lo de pillar una habitación de hotel no se le ocurrió al "amigo", ¿verdad?

Las hay por 40 míseros euros. 

En fin, el demonio de los celos, qué gran película...


----------



## Lego. (4 Dic 2022)

Apocalipsis dijo:


> La probabilidad de denuncia, de haberla, es mínima.



Y la probabilidade de palmarla jugando una ronda de la ruleta rusa también. Sólo una de seis.

Yo no jugaría ni aunque fuese una de cincuenta.


----------



## Culozilla (4 Dic 2022)

Korgan dijo:


> Estamos de vacaciones y nos pillamos un piso para 5 amigos un fin de semana, salimos de fiesta, bebemos bailamos lo pasamos bien...
> 
> Al final de la noche cuando nos vamos al piso, uno de los colegas se empieza dar el lote con una chica semi-borracha en la discoteca, ella se quiere venir con nosotros 5 al piso y claramente follarse al colega.... Estando fuera yo le digo a mis colegas que esta chica NO viene al piso con nosotros....Si mañana se levanta arrepentida del polvo con nuestro amigo....los 5 vamos a cárcel..... el amigo por "violarla" y nosotros por "dejar" que la viole .......La palabra de una tipa vale más que las nuestras, triste pero cierto....
> 
> ...



Ya lo expliqué una vez por aquí, pero hace 3 o 4 años le pasó lo mismo a un colega. Se fue con una “amiga” a un pueblo costero. La pava era una guarrilla; se lió con un pavo en la discoteca y luego se folló al resto del grupo. 

Como vio que había quedado como una zorra a ojos de mi colega empezó a decirle que “creía que le habían violado” y que iba a denunciarles. Finalmente le reconoció que no la violaron ni forzaron. Que lo hizo voluntariamente. Pero la primera idea que se le pasó por la cabeza fue eso: “prefiero joderles la vida a unos chavales antes de se dañe mi reputación”.


----------



## Camarlengolazo (4 Dic 2022)

espada de madera dijo:


> eres más tonto que un bocao en la polla



A mi me parece intachable la conducta.
Además con educación.


----------



## luron (4 Dic 2022)

Jonny Favourite dijo:


> A esto venía. Igual la tipa los denuncia por ponerla cachonda y menospreciarla.
> 
> Esto hace tiempo que se ha ido de madre. Me alegro de no ser joven en estos tiempos.
> 
> Suerte chavales.



Yo no estaría tranquilo. Habría sido oportuno grabar toda la situación (desde que se le dice que nada de ir con ellos hasta la llegada al piso mostrando que ella no está presente). Nada le impide presentar una denuncia movida por mero despecho.


----------



## Jonny Favourite (4 Dic 2022)

El exclavizador de mentes dijo:


> joven o viejo, te asomas a un bar desde la puerta, si hay mujeres no entres...



Yo ya con estas edades me conformo con la mía. Hace 30 años también tenían sus cosas pero lo de ahora no hay por donde cogerlo.

Los hombres y mujeres estamos condenados a entendernos y no a odiamos como promueve esta sociedad.

No me extraña la infelicidad de mucha gente en estos tiempos.


----------



## elbaranda (4 Dic 2022)

Bien hecho
La Iglesia Sucialista del Séptimo Día te lo agradece


----------



## Antiparticula (4 Dic 2022)

Chas2 dijo:


> Y puesto de farlopa o empastillao?



Obviamente también.
Cualquier estado de alteracíón de la conciencia que impida dar un consentimiento válido.

Ahora que lo pienso... si estás enamorado/a , es posible que también sea ilegal follar.


----------



## Jonny Favourite (4 Dic 2022)

Si me cogen hace tres décadas estas leyes sería el preso más antiguo de Extremera.

La mayoría de las tías con las que me enrollada iban con 2 copas de más y yo con, al menos 5.

Y estoy seguro que la mayoría de puretas dirán lo mismo.

En este caso cualquier tiempo pasado si fue mejor.


----------



## Topacio (4 Dic 2022)

Nunca me ha parecido muy etico liarse con tias borrachas. Daos cuenta de que está en un estado drogado y que estando lucida jamás se acercaría a vosotros y se iría a por el alfa que le hace mojar braga.

Y con esto, sin parecerme más que un hilo troll por sus similitudes con el caso manada, envio el mensaje.


----------



## Murnau (4 Dic 2022)

Korgan dijo:


> Estamos de vacaciones y nos pillamos un piso para 5 amigos un fin de semana, salimos de fiesta, bebemos bailamos lo pasamos bien...
> 
> Al final de la noche cuando nos vamos al piso, uno de los colegas se empieza dar el lote con una chica semi-borracha en la discoteca, ella se quiere venir con nosotros 5 al piso y claramente follarse al colega.... Estando fuera yo le digo a mis colegas que esta chica NO viene al piso con nosotros....Si mañana se levanta arrepentida del polvo con nuestro amigo....los 5 vamos a cárcel..... el amigo por "violarla" y nosotros por "dejar" que la viole .......La palabra de una tipa vale más que las nuestras, triste pero cierto....
> 
> ...



Me parece bien, pero también me parece que faltan aliens en un país de arrastrados lamecompresas como este. No obstante, si es verdad, mis aplausos. Es el camino para estar más cerca de un guerrero tipo espartano, decir que no a una españorda.


----------



## n_flamel (4 Dic 2022)

Korgan dijo:


> Estamos de vacaciones y nos pillamos un piso para 5 amigos un fin de semana, salimos de fiesta, bebemos bailamos lo pasamos bien...
> 
> Al final de la noche cuando nos vamos al piso, uno de los colegas se empieza dar el lote con una chica semi-borracha en la discoteca, ella se quiere venir con nosotros 5 al piso y claramente follarse al colega.... Estando fuera yo le digo a mis colegas que esta chica NO viene al piso con nosotros....Si mañana se levanta arrepentida del polvo con nuestro amigo....los 5 vamos a cárcel..... el amigo por "violarla" y nosotros por "dejar" que la viole .......La palabra de una tipa vale más que las nuestras, triste pero cierto....
> 
> ...



Así se pinchan las burbujas chariles y chochiles.


----------



## Murnau (4 Dic 2022)

Dj Puesto dijo:


> Pues lo cierto es que ya se han dado casos de eso, imagino que el que la iba a meter en caliente os estará llamando de todo y jurando en arameo todavía pero los de la arandina creo recordar que es exactamente esa situación.
> 
> Guarra quiere follarse a 2, se folla a 2 aunque en el piso hay 3 o 4 y al final los 4 empapelados de una u otra forma, como mínimo el susto te lo llevas.
> 
> Así de triste pero ahora mismo hay que tener buen ojo con quien te llevas a la cama



Empapelados y sin follar, de traca.


----------



## Murnau (4 Dic 2022)

Gran Duque de Alba dijo:


> Puede que sea tonto, pero al menos su vida no quedará arruinada por la denuncia de una zorra.
> El listo que se la tiró, que sea también listo para no ser condenado.
> Hay cosas que no tienen precio, y esta es una de ellas. Bueno, si que tiene precio, lo que te cobra una puta por una hora que encima seguro que estaría mucho más buena.



Este no ha leído el Conde de Montecristo.


----------



## Ryu (4 Dic 2022)

Vaya maricón. Anda que no me habré follado borrachas. Menuda generacion de flojos.


----------



## Infierno Existencial (4 Dic 2022)

Que la chavala le hizo que al colega de la fiesta de la pava ???


----------



## Infierno Existencial (4 Dic 2022)

Ryu dijo:


> Vaya maricón. Anda que no me habré follado borrachas. Menuda generacion de flojos.



Que te folle un travelo en una fiesta y te despiertes en un contenedor no cuenta


----------



## IVNP71 (4 Dic 2022)

Pues eso la tipa borracha y despechada en ese mismo momento coge el móvil y llama llorando a grito pelado al 091 o al 016 y les dice que fue víctima de una violación o abuso sexual o lo que sea y de ahí no se baja de la burra y a ver cómo salen los tipos del tremendo marronazo.
En esos casos tenéis la policía encima de vosotros en menos de lo que canta un gallo.
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## Smoker (4 Dic 2022)

Quién paga follando acaba ahorrando


----------



## ProfessorSnuggles (4 Dic 2022)

Si tu amigo estaba realmente necesitado, bien podía haberse ido a una pensión con el feminoide alcoholizado y asumir el riesgo de ser viogenizado él solo sin poneros a los colegas en peligro.


----------



## Linterna Pirata (4 Dic 2022)

Menudos amigos de mierda...
Para otra vez le dejáis que la suba al piso y mientras tanto como buenos amigos os cambiáis de género en un momento en la comisaría y a vuestro amigo también y ya está.


----------



## George Orwell (4 Dic 2022)

Sola y borracha quieren llegar a casa.


----------



## Bielsa (4 Dic 2022)

Y los homos se regresaron al piso


----------



## Kartoffeln (4 Dic 2022)

Smoker dijo:


> Quién paga follando acaba ahorrando



Más bien el que folla pagando.


----------



## Kartoffeln (4 Dic 2022)

Para estos casos lo suyo es tener un amigo morito que se venga con vosotros y os hace de parachoque legal.


----------



## DonManuel (4 Dic 2022)

Os creéis cualquier mierda que confirma vuestros sesgos.


----------



## cerilloprieto (4 Dic 2022)

Siempre me han dado asco las borrachas o medio-borrachas. No sé cómo podéis arrimaros a ellas. Yo no dejo ni que se me arrimen, por muy buena que esté.


----------



## Gangrel14/88 (4 Dic 2022)

Culozilla dijo:


> Ya lo expliqué una vez por aquí, pero hace 3 o 4 años le pasó lo mismo a un colega. Se fue con una “amiga” a un pueblo costero. La pava era una guarrilla; se lió con un pavo en la discoteca y luego se folló al resto del grupo.
> 
> Como vio que había quedado como una zorra a ojos de mi colega empezó a decirle que “creía que le habían violado” y que iba a denunciarles. Finalmente le reconoció que no la violaron ni forzaron. Que lo hizo voluntariamente. Pero la primera idea que se le pasó por la cabeza fue eso: “prefiero joderles la vida a unos chavales antes de se dañe mi reputación”.



Eso es lo que pasó con la gorda de Pamplona, aunque he de decir también que los de la manada no me dan ninguna pena, pues uno era picoleto y creo que varios de ellos eran guarros de los biris.


----------



## Gangrel14/88 (4 Dic 2022)

Follar con una furcia discotequera o tinderera es más peligroso que nadar entre tiburones.


----------



## Alatristeando (4 Dic 2022)

Alguien que piensa con la cabeza: salís a divertiros bien y pasáis de empoderadas. Lo que no sabe vuestro amigo es la cantidad de años que le pudieron caer.


----------



## Libertyforall (4 Dic 2022)

ProfessorSnuggles dijo:


> Si tu amigo estaba realmente necesitado, bien podía haberse ido a una pensión con el feminoide alcoholizado y asumir el riesgo de ser viogenizado él solo sin poneros a los colegas en peligro.



Era el desenlace que se tenía que haber dado, pero no tuvieron luces suficientes.

Y, como dice @OYeah , la peli de "El demonio de los celos" es más vieja que cagar sentao. Las mujeres también se hacen de estas contantemente.

Los celos y la competencia son los celos y la competencia, y NO SON BUENAS.


----------



## sintripulacion (4 Dic 2022)

Los jóvenes de ahora estáis medio amariconaos!.
Ya sabemos que los narigudos de la élite financiera no quiere que tengáis relaciones heterosexuales para tratar de que los blanquito nos extingamos pronto.
Ya sabemos que promueven la ingeniería social, las modas e incluso las leyes endicha dirección.
Ya sabemos que los progres son sus tontos útiles que les hacen el trabajo.
Pero en mi época, NADIE se iba empalmado a su casa a cascarsela si por el camino se cruzaba una con ganas de rollo..., y para eso estaban los asientos traseros del coche.
Ahora por no tener no tenéis ni un misero coche donde echar un polvo.
¿Y está es la generación mejor preparada??
Y una mierda!!.
Es la generación más adoctrinada y sumisa a los de arriba.


----------



## Pollepolle (4 Dic 2022)

Korgan dijo:


> Estamos de vacaciones y nos pillamos un piso para 5 amigos un fin de semana, salimos de fiesta, bebemos bailamos lo pasamos bien...
> 
> Al final de la noche cuando nos vamos al piso, uno de los colegas se empieza dar el lote con una chica semi-borracha en la discoteca, ella se quiere venir con nosotros 5 al piso y claramente follarse al colega.... Estando fuera yo le digo a mis colegas que esta chica NO viene al piso con nosotros....Si mañana se levanta arrepentida del polvo con nuestro amigo....los 5 vamos a cárcel..... el amigo por "violarla" y nosotros por "dejar" que la viole .......La palabra de una tipa vale más que las nuestras, triste pero cierto....
> 
> ...



Que tontos que sois. Ahora con la ley del si es si teneis carta blanca para haberle dado por todos los agujeros y dejarla tirada. Que es asi que lo dicen en todos los medios fachas jajajajajajaja


----------



## Dolce (5 Dic 2022)

Este hilo apesta a muertos de hambre que no tienen coche para echar un polvo furtivo o 50€ en la cartera para pegarse un homenaje en un hostal decente


----------



## EmosidoEngañado (5 Dic 2022)

Menudo betazo de mierda por joder a tu colega. Es cierto que las feministas son un puto cáncer para la sociedad, pero el 99% de los zorrones de discoteca no van a denunciar a nadie por follártelas bien.


----------



## Kartoffeln (5 Dic 2022)

DonManuel dijo:


> Os creéis cualquier mierda que confirma vuestros sesgos.




Nos ha jodido, pues como todo el mundo. 

Como la jueza feminazi que se creerá cualquier mierda si confirma sus sesgos.


----------



## Argelino (5 Dic 2022)

Has salvado 5 vidas, debes estar orgulloso no triste


----------



## chortinator (5 Dic 2022)

Otro se la ha follado


----------



## Gotthard (5 Dic 2022)

Chas2 dijo:


> Da igual si no está borracha y se raya, os denuncia también.



Si les denuncia por violación multiple las indemnizaciones que se barajan estan entre 50.000 y 100.000, vamos, soy una tia y me veo en un piso con cinco maromos y no se libran ni de coña de la denuncia falsa.


----------



## BogadeAriete (5 Dic 2022)

Korgan dijo:


> Estamos de vacaciones y nos pillamos un piso para 5 amigos un fin de semana, salimos de fiesta, bebemos bailamos lo pasamos bien...
> 
> Al final de la noche cuando nos vamos al piso, uno de los colegas se empieza dar el lote con una chica semi-borracha en la discoteca, ella se quiere venir con nosotros 5 al piso y claramente follarse al colega.... Estando fuera yo le digo a mis colegas que esta chica NO viene al piso con nosotros....Si mañana se levanta arrepentida del polvo con nuestro amigo....los 5 vamos a cárcel..... el amigo por "violarla" y nosotros por "dejar" que la viole .......La palabra de una tipa vale más que las nuestras, triste pero cierto....
> 
> ...



*Joder, 5 españoles que piensan con la cabeza y no con la polla.... No se Rick, faltan aliens....*
*En todo caso amigos, pensad, 3 segundos de orgasmo vs entre 6 y 15 años de talego Manada/Arandina style.*
*Elegid las pajas. Sin dudarlo.*


----------



## OYeah (5 Dic 2022)

Libertyforall dijo:


> Era el desenlace que se tenía que haber dado, pero no tuvieron luces suficientes.
> 
> Y, como dice @OYeah , la peli de "El demonio de los celos" es más vieja que cagar sentao. Las mujeres también se hacen de estas contantemente.
> 
> Los celos y la competencia son los celos y la competencia, y NO SON BUENAS.




No sé donde coño era, pero es que por 40 euros estoy seguro que encuentra habitación de hotelucho picadero, para estar toda la noche berreando sin dar celos a los otros cuatro pringados.


----------



## Libertyforall (5 Dic 2022)

Gotthard dijo:


> Si les denuncia por violación multiple las indemnizaciones que se barajan estan entre 50.000 y 100.000, vamos, soy una tia y me veo en un piso con cinco maromos y no se libran ni de coña de la denuncia falsa.



Pero primero, te pasas por el registro civil y te declaras trans. Ah, y estás en "situación de vulnerabilidad".


----------



## OYeah (5 Dic 2022)

Y 175 likes que se lleva esta mierda....


----------



## egolatra (5 Dic 2022)

La chica terminó follada por un moro/negro y los blanquitos sin follar, los criminales que mueven los hilos están felices.


----------



## little hammer (5 Dic 2022)

Chas2 dijo:


> Da igual si no está borracha y se raya, os denuncia también.



Totalmente. 

Solo por decir que le habéis hecho lo que sea vais al calabozo


----------



## XRL (5 Dic 2022)

Viviendo Digno dijo:


> Era lo que pedían, no?



antes que eso se follan a un negro si hace falta

mejor irse de putas que juntarse con cualquier loca psicópata


----------



## ironpipo (5 Dic 2022)

Buena evasión, ahora bien Yendo de vacaciones con los colegas estos temas hay que tenerlos organizados antes de tomarse el primer pelotazo coño. Si follarais de vez en cuando, tendríais protocolos establecidos para este tipo de situaciones, pero como no mojais ni pagando pilláis un chocho loco por casualidad y os hacéis la picha un lío.


----------



## mikiflush (5 Dic 2022)

Que el protagonista de la historia se pague un hotel y listo.


----------



## eL PERRO (5 Dic 2022)

Ya la preñaria un negro en el portal


----------



## Itanimulli (5 Dic 2022)

Jonny Favourite dijo:


> Yo ya con estas edades me conformo con la mía. Hace 30 años también tenían sus cosas pero lo de ahora no hay por donde cogerlo.
> 
> Los hombres y mujeres estamos condenados a entendernos y no a odiamos como promueve esta sociedad.
> 
> No me extraña la infelicidad de mucha gente en estos tiempos.



Pues que sepa que para entendernos hay que empezar a entender que realidad no nos entendemos. No tenemos nada en común a excepción de lo que dictan ambas biologías. El odio lo trae la ignorancia.


----------



## kicorv (5 Dic 2022)

NewTroll dijo:


> Posiblemente os habéis librado de un lío muy serio, y de unos cuantos años de cárcel.



Yo imprimiría este hilo y se lo tiraría a une de les jueces que haya encarcelado a hombres por la simple palabra de la víctima. Y de paso le escupo en la cara. Me da igual ir a prisión por justicia si sirve para despertar al resto.

Por cierto, dice el sistema judicial español que los errores judiciales y demás es algo que debemos soportar todos los españoles con el fin de salvaguardar la justicia. Es decir, que personas como Dolores Vázquez se tienen que joder, callar e irse a su casa sin una sola indemnización por el bien de la justicia.
Sin embargo, ese sacrificio SEGURO que nunca ha tenido que hacerlo ni tendrá jamás que hacerlo ningún juez o político. Me equivoco?


----------



## louis.gara (5 Dic 2022)

Buen trenecillo que os habéis montado en la casa rural, no quedan hombres, solo planchabragas y maricones.


----------



## alex_alex (5 Dic 2022)

Habéis hecho bien. En mi círculo cada vez es menos probable que alguno de nosotros ssd vaya con una tía, 1 por el tema de la dignidad o perdida de dignidad a llevarte a una cualquiera a la cama y 2 por evitar problemss legales, sillas tratas a todas como putas acabas ganando


----------



## AMP (5 Dic 2022)

Smoker dijo:


> Quién paga follando acaba ahorrando



Ya no. 

Detenida una prostituta de Palma por simular que un cliente la violó


----------



## NormanMan (5 Dic 2022)

jugada maestra, que desfrute ser mujer empoderada


----------



## Cygnus Saint (5 Dic 2022)

Hay cortarrollos y en un nivel muy superior está el OP. 
Se nota que os lo habéis pasado bien.

Ánimo!!!!


----------



## I. de A. (5 Dic 2022)

El _sólo sí es sí_ no es para las damas.

"Si un diplomático dice_ sí,_ quiere decir _tal vez;_ si dice _tal vez,_ quiere decir _no;_ si dice _no,_ no es un diplomático.

Si una dama dice _no,_ quiere decir _tal vez;_ si dice_ tal vez,_ quiere decir _sí;_ si dice _sí,_ no es una dama."

(Voltaire.)


----------



## Abrojo (5 Dic 2022)

macho, sed buenos amigos y haberle pagao un hotel por horas o algo. Si lo empapelan que sea solo a él y si no pues hoy por ti mañana por mí


----------



## Diosa-Harley (5 Dic 2022)

Esta bien que no violeis a una borracha. Os felicito por la heroicidad


----------



## XRL (5 Dic 2022)

AMP dijo:


> Ya no.
> 
> Detenida una prostituta de Palma por simular que un cliente la violó



cubana,me pinchas y no sangro


----------



## Palimpsesto. (5 Dic 2022)

Eso con Franco no pasaba.
Dormirás tranquilo. Y diría más. Deberías haberla grabado cuando os despedisteis.
O bien la das el último muerdo cerca de una webcam de un banco y te despides.
Que quede grabado que se va borracha, sola, y con el coño caliente.


----------



## ueee3 (5 Dic 2022)

Recuerdo una situación similar hace años. De ir varios con borracha, acompañarla a su casa, y nadie subir con ella, no recuerdo bien por qué pero era en plan "va borracha". Creo que había uno que era el que había ligado con ella pero por lo que sea no subió.


----------



## Sr. del Cojon (5 Dic 2022)

Buena historia. Simple y directa 7/10. No hacen falta aliens


----------



## Sr. del Cojon (5 Dic 2022)

Chas2 dijo:


> Irse de putas!
> Ah, se me olvidaba que los jóvenes de hoy en día no tenéis un puto duro; y una puta que esté buena son mínimo 300 euros.



Se nota que no has ido de putas en tu vida.


----------



## Persea (5 Dic 2022)

Korgan dijo:


> Estamos de vacaciones y nos pillamos un piso para 5 amigos un fin de semana, salimos de fiesta, bebemos bailamos lo pasamos bien...
> 
> Al final de la noche cuando nos vamos al piso, uno de los colegas se empieza dar el lote con una chica semi-borracha en la discoteca, ella se quiere venir con nosotros 5 al piso y claramente follarse al colega.... Estando fuera yo le digo a mis colegas que esta chica NO viene al piso con nosotros....Si mañana se levanta arrepentida del polvo con nuestro amigo....los 5 vamos a cárcel..... el amigo por "violarla" y nosotros por "dejar" que la viole .......La palabra de una tipa vale más que las nuestras, triste pero cierto....
> 
> ...



8/10


----------



## Tales90 (5 Dic 2022)

Posiblemente le habéis salvado la vida a vuestro amigo.


----------



## Primitivo (5 Dic 2022)

Como la "comeanos" de la manada, brutal! Están desatadas las furcias.


----------



## François (5 Dic 2022)

Faltan aliens para darle veracidad a tu historia. En realidad salisteis y os emborrachasteis y nadie se dió el lote con nadie, entonces volvisteis a casa como buenos fracas y de camino visteis un platillo volador dando eses porque iba borracho como vosotros. FIN.


----------



## Fornicious Jr (5 Dic 2022)

Tu amigo no suelta prenda


----------



## Trabajar para el enemigo (5 Dic 2022)

Korgan dijo:


> Estamos de vacaciones y nos pillamos un piso para 5 amigos un fin de semana, salimos de fiesta, bebemos bailamos lo pasamos bien...
> 
> Al final de la noche cuando nos vamos al piso, uno de los colegas se empieza dar el lote con una chica semi-borracha en la discoteca, ella se quiere venir con nosotros 5 al piso y claramente follarse al colega.... Estando fuera yo le digo a mis colegas que esta chica NO viene al piso con nosotros....Si mañana se levanta arrepentida del polvo con nuestro amigo....los 5 vamos a cárcel..... el amigo por "violarla" y nosotros por "dejar" que la viole .......La palabra de una tipa vale más que las nuestras, triste pero cierto....
> 
> ...




La muy tonta, ella se lo pierde




Ya algún tipo de aceptación explícita en vídeo u otra prueba ni se os pasaría por la cabeza.


----------



## Hasta los webs (5 Dic 2022)

Dj Puesto dijo:


> Pues lo cierto es que ya se han dado casos de eso, imagino que el que la iba a meter en caliente os estará llamando de todo y jurando en arameo todavía pero los de la arandina creo recordar que es exactamente esa situación.
> 
> Guarra quiere follarse a 2, se folla a 2 aunque en el piso hay 3 o 4 y al final los 4 empapelados de una u otra forma, como mínimo el susto te lo llevas.
> 
> Así de triste pero ahora mismo hay que tener buen ojo con quien te llevas a la cama



Y en el caso de la Arandina la "niña" dejaba claro en unos audios que no era violación, que a unos solo les hizo "mamadas y pajas" pero que se follo luego al otro..Que iba a inventarselo todo..Y aún así en la trena están.Ahora mismo solo vale lo que quiera decir la localcoño que te folles, incluso con documento gráfico como en el caso de la "Manada" ,te llevan caminito de Jerez..


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (5 Dic 2022)

este es el percal...


----------



## Dr. Oldman (5 Dic 2022)

PSOE! Dad las gracias a lo que habeis votado.


----------



## Tyler·Durden (5 Dic 2022)

Korgan dijo:


> Estamos de vacaciones y nos pillamos un piso para 5 amigos un fin de semana, salimos de fiesta, bebemos bailamos lo pasamos bien...
> 
> Al final de la noche cuando nos vamos al piso, uno de los colegas se empieza dar el lote con una chica semi-borracha en la discoteca, ella se quiere venir con nosotros 5 al piso y claramente follarse al colega.... Estando fuera yo le digo a mis colegas que esta chica NO viene al piso con nosotros....Si mañana se levanta arrepentida del polvo con nuestro amigo....los 5 vamos a cárcel..... el amigo por "violarla" y nosotros por "dejar" que la viole .......La palabra de una tipa vale más que las nuestras, triste pero cierto....
> 
> ...



Si no es un invent (no es que dude, pero ya se sabe como va este foro a veces) es un 10/10 a tu reacción. Hubiese sido matrícula de honor si lo hubieses dicho todo delante de la chica.

Te doy mis 10. Qué digo mis 10, mis 20.


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (5 Dic 2022)

joder, pa 1 vez al año que se alinean los planetas y un muchacho puede follar, vas y le jodes el fornicio... jojojojo.

La natalidad en mínimos históricos, y el NWO tan contento.


----------



## Pollepolle (5 Dic 2022)

Hasta los webs dijo:


> Y en el caso de la Arandina la "niña" dejaba claro en unos audios que no era violación, que a unos solo les hizo "mamadas y pajas" pero que se follo luego al otro..Que iba a inventarselo todo..Y aún así en la trena están.Ahora mismo solo vale lo que quiera decir la localcoño que te folles, incluso con documento gráfico como en el caso de la "Manada" te llevan caminito de Jerez..



En esos casos la presion de los medios fue fundamental para poner penas mas duras. 

Luego han habido mas violaciones grupales con repercusion minima y las penas han sido mas comedidas.


----------



## Neosarraceno1 (5 Dic 2022)

Korgan dijo:


> Estamos de vacaciones y nos pillamos un piso para 5 amigos un fin de semana, salimos de fiesta, bebemos bailamos lo pasamos bien...
> 
> Al final de la noche cuando nos vamos al piso, uno de los colegas se empieza dar el lote con una chica semi-borracha en la discoteca, ella se quiere venir con nosotros 5 al piso y claramente follarse al colega.... Estando fuera yo le digo a mis colegas que esta chica NO viene al piso con nosotros....Si mañana se levanta arrepentida del polvo con nuestro amigo....los 5 vamos a cárcel..... el amigo por "violarla" y nosotros por "dejar" que la viole .......La palabra de una tipa vale más que las nuestras, triste pero cierto....
> 
> ...



Tu amigo es maricón, que se la hubiera follado en la entrada o en la escalera o al final del pasillo de cualquier piso. Ya no digo todos que luego pasa como con lo de la manada


----------



## Libertyforall (5 Dic 2022)

VOX o DERROICIÓN dijo:


> este es el percal...



Aquí en Burbuja las denuncias falsas las parten con los dientes.


----------



## Agente Coulson (5 Dic 2022)

Topacio dijo:


> Nunca me ha parecido muy etico liarse con tias borrachas. Daos cuenta de que está en un estado drogado y que estando lucida jamás se acercaría a vosotros y se iría a por el alfa que le hace mojar braga.
> 
> Y con esto, sin parecerme más que un hilo troll por sus similitudes con el caso manada, envio el mensaje.



Las mujeres que buscan sexo ocasional se emborrachan a propósito, para tener menos inhibiciones y sospecho que para tener una excusa y salvaguardar su honor.

Cosa distinta sería que se les forzara a consumir alcohol. Pero no ocurre así.


----------



## Javiser (5 Dic 2022)

Korgan dijo:


> Estamos de vacaciones y nos pillamos un piso para 5 amigos un fin de semana, salimos de fiesta, bebemos bailamos lo pasamos bien...
> 
> Al final de la noche cuando nos vamos al piso, uno de los colegas se empieza dar el lote con una chica semi-borracha en la discoteca, ella se quiere venir con nosotros 5 al piso y claramente follarse al colega.... Estando fuera yo le digo a mis colegas que esta chica NO viene al piso con nosotros....Si mañana se levanta arrepentida del polvo con nuestro amigo....los 5 vamos a cárcel..... el amigo por "violarla" y nosotros por "dejar" que la viole .......La palabra de una tipa vale más que las nuestras, triste pero cierto....
> 
> ...



Te acuerdas de esto?








Lo importante no es la palabra borracha, ni que quiere llegar a casa . La palabra clave que escondía la frase era SOLA . Pues eso, que se va sola


----------



## el futuro (5 Dic 2022)

Lo que teníais que haber hecho es haberla emborrachado hasta dejarla en coma, y haberla dejado tirada en la calle durmiendo la siesta.


----------



## sivigliano (5 Dic 2022)

Douglas MacArthur dijo:


> Menuda bala habéis esquivado... esa quería forrarse y pillar paguica vitalicia a vuestra costa... al día siguiente hubierais sido la nueva manada... y al ser blanquitos, todos con vuestra cara en la tele y vuestros datos publicados.



No tiene por qué. A la chica de la manada de Pamplona la incitan a denunciar una agresión sexual. Si los imbéciles no le roban el móvil ni envían vídeos por whatsapps se libran de ir al talego. Y los de Aranda de Duero se van a comer 9 años porque denuncian los padres de la chica sin que ésta hubiese denunciado nada. La niña es unos meses mayor y no van a la cárcel. De hecho uno de los tres se libró por ser de edad parecida. 
Pero lo que comenta el op es lo que se debe hacer en estos casos, el riesgo de arruinarte la vida es enorme. Mejor irse de fiesta y dormir en habitaciones de hotel. Si surge algún plan erótico festivo cada cual a su habitación.


----------



## Atotrapo (5 Dic 2022)

Bien hecho, notario y grabación de audio antes de consumar el acto sexual, sino detenido.

La gracia está en lo que comentáis, que mucha quieren vivir la aventura, se arrepienten y denuncian, un desastre de país.


----------



## Culozilla (5 Dic 2022)

Gangrel14/88 dijo:


> Eso es lo que pasó con la gorda de Pamplona, aunque he de decir también que los de la manada no me dan ninguna pena, pues uno era picoleto y creo que varios de ellos eran guarros de los biris.



Nope. Lo de la Manada sí me lo creo. Los tíos eran la inmundicia dentro de la escoria: Zevillanos a lo Zergio RamoZ; GC, militares, ultras y lo peor: peluquero.

Fue el caso que derivó en ley y campaña política. A partir de ahí, la idea fue un germen que se metió en las mentes de muchas mujeres. Entre ellas, la amiga de mi amigo.

Por lo que él me contó, la idea de inventarse la violación le duró como unos 10 minutos. Luego se lo pensó mejor cuando mi amigo le dijo que tenía que estar muy segura porque si no jodería la vida de unas personas.

Repito: le duró como unos 10 minutos, pero fue lo primero que se le ocurrió. Y estoy hablando de una chavala de unos 20-23 años. Ahí es cuando te das cuenta del gran éxito de esa reprogramación mental en las mujeres: que sea la idea comodín que primero viene a la cabeza para excusar un comportamiento que pueda comprometer su imagen y reputación.


----------



## OvEr0n (5 Dic 2022)

Tyler·Durden dijo:


> Si no es un invent (no es que dude, pero ya se sabe como va este foro a veces) es un 10/10 a tu reacción. Hubiese sido matrícula de honor si lo hubieses dicho todo delante de la chica.
> 
> Te doy mis 10. Qué digo mis 10, mis 20.



A esto venia. Recuerdo a primeros del 2000 que de vacaciones en Benidorm con colegas nos llevamos a casa a una borracha guiri al piso ya amaneciendo. La tia iba pasadisima de vueltas y la acabamos echando del piso porque la iba a liar. Si eso pasa hoy en dia y los vecinos llaman a la policia acabas en la trena y lo que es peor... en las noticias 24/7 arruinandote la vida para los restos. 

No os la jugueis. Si salis de fiesta y teneis los huevos ardiendo... iros a putas y no os arresgueis con civiles. Las unicas civiles con las que debeis follar es con aquellas que esteis en un entorno controlado y pactado. Y aun asi os la estais jugando.


----------



## fayser (5 Dic 2022)

Tal y como está el tema, si quiere follar, que se vaya a un parque.


----------



## Escombridos (5 Dic 2022)

Sabía decisión.


----------



## Maedhros (5 Dic 2022)

En caso de que sea verdad, tristemente has hecho bien.

Yo pasaría completamente de hacer nada con una tía de fiesta aunque me entre ella. Da igual que los dos estemos borrachos que si se le va la pinza el que acaba en el trullo soy yo.


----------



## lagartiniano (5 Dic 2022)

Antes, las tías contaban con amiga fea borde "efecto murciélago" que espantaban a los tipos a los que se querían follar 

Ahora demás de eso, suma a tus propios amigos asustandote con viogens


----------



## MagdalenaCruella (5 Dic 2022)

¿Y no puede inventarse que la violó en la discoteca? Porque se lió con ella estando borracha.


----------



## Talosgüevos (5 Dic 2022)

Topacio dijo:


> Nunca me ha parecido muy etico liarse con tias borrachas. Daos cuenta de que está en un estado drogado y que estando lucida jamás se acercaría a vosotros y se iría a por el alfa que le hace mojar braga.
> 
> Y con esto, sin parecerme más que un hilo troll por sus similitudes con el caso manada, envio el mensaje.



Si la zorra no sabe beber que no beba, lo único es grabar en vídeo el consentimiento y tener la precaución de subirlo a la nube, si lo dejas en el móvil se pierde y solo lo ven los jueces. 


Tierra de nadie, lo demás es tierra conquistada.
Mujer tatuada puta y tarada.
No soy Homofobo, a todos los maricones les tendría que dar por culo el negro del WhatsApp.
Soy PRO-RUSO y me suda la polla lo que penséis. Tito Vladimiro es mi héroe.


----------



## Ouiea (5 Dic 2022)

Acompañada y borracha, se montó la fiesta en casa


----------



## el_petacas (5 Dic 2022)

O eres troll, o eres gilipollas y no vas a mojar más en tu triste existencia. Si te montas estas películas de verdad, cómprate una grabadora y un micrófono y santis pascuis


----------



## Manoliko (5 Dic 2022)

el_petacas dijo:


> O eres troll, o eres gilipollas y no vas a mojar más en tu triste existencia. Si te montas estas películas de verdad, cómprate una grabadora y un micrófono y santis pascuis



Lo mismo pensarían los de la manada.


----------



## Kbkubito (5 Dic 2022)

luron dijo:


> Yo no estaría tranquilo. Habría sido oportuno grabar toda la situación (desde que se le dice que nada de ir con ellos hasta la llegada al piso mostrando que ella no está presente). Nada le impide presentar una denuncia movida por mero despecho.



Da ihual. La de navarra estuvo en la recepción de un hostal pidiendo una habitación para follar, y mira tu.


----------



## ATARAXIO (5 Dic 2022)

WhyAlwaysMe dijo:


> Putas Harry, putas!



por poco tiempo. 






__





En Irán hacen contratos de matrimonio por media hora para follar, puesto que está prohibido el sexo fuera del matrimonio. próximamente en España.


Para los que se están planteando como garantizar que la loca desquiciada y despechada de turno, no te arruine la vida, en Irán tienen la solución. El deseo sexual es un estado de locura transitoria en el que la bioquímica trastorna la mente. Es lo mismo que el celo de los animales . Un...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## ATARAXIO (5 Dic 2022)

sebososabroso dijo:


> Hace años que no salgo, pero existe algo que se llama servicios, asiento de atrás de un coche, o incluso si me apuras el capó. Todo menos dejar pasar una fiesta.
> 
> Y si te he visto, no me acuerdo.



te equivocas ...

No hace falta ni meterla para que te destrocen la vida.

Todo depende de la voluntad de la borracha y su nivel de despecho. 
















Los vídeos del coche, la clave de la sentencia contra La Manada en Pozoblanco


La Fiscalía solicita dos años por abuso sexual y cuatro por la grabación y difusión de las imágenes




www.farodevigo.es














'La Manada' en el coche de Pozoblanco: las imágenes que hablan por sí solas


El vídeo, que el grupo de sevillanos quiere invalidar, acredita los tocamientos a la joven semiinconsciente.




www.elespanol.com


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (5 Dic 2022)

Sola borracha y cachonda con el gato


----------



## Asurbanipal (5 Dic 2022)

Korgan dijo:


> Estamos de vacaciones y nos pillamos un piso para 5 amigos un fin de semana, salimos de fiesta, bebemos bailamos lo pasamos bien...
> 
> Al final de la noche cuando nos vamos al piso, uno de los colegas se empieza dar el lote con una chica semi-borracha en la discoteca, ella se quiere venir con nosotros 5 al piso y claramente follarse al colega.... Estando fuera yo le digo a mis colegas que esta chica NO viene al piso con nosotros....Si mañana se levanta arrepentida del polvo con nuestro amigo....los 5 vamos a cárcel..... el amigo por "violarla" y nosotros por "dejar" que la viole .......La palabra de una tipa vale más que las nuestras, triste pero cierto....
> 
> ...



Haberle ofrecido a la chica un documento escrito (puede ser a mano incluso) donde ella (nombre completo, apellidos y DNI) acepta expresamente tener relaciones sexuales con x (nombre y demás datos de tu amigo), o indicar todo esto en un video o grabación de voz de móvil.

Eso sí, si al día siguiente se arrepiente o alguno de los amigos de tu amigo le caéis mal puede denunciaros, pero no a tu amigo.


----------



## serie de netflix (5 Dic 2022)

Korgan dijo:


> Estamos de vacaciones y nos pillamos un piso para 5 amigos un fin de semana, salimos de fiesta, bebemos bailamos lo pasamos bien...
> 
> Al final de la noche cuando nos vamos al piso, uno de los colegas se empieza dar el lote con una chica semi-borracha en la discoteca, ella se quiere venir con nosotros 5 al piso y claramente follarse al colega.... Estando fuera yo le digo a mis colegas que esta chica NO viene al piso con nosotros....Si mañana se levanta arrepentida del polvo con nuestro amigo....los 5 vamos a cárcel..... el amigo por "violarla" y nosotros por "dejar" que la viole .......La palabra de una tipa vale más que las nuestras, triste pero cierto....
> 
> ...



hiciste lo correcto

si quiere follar tu amigo que se busque EL Y ELLA la camita para el folleteo


----------



## Fra Diavolo (5 Dic 2022)

Que se las follen los inmis, lo digo en serio. Ellos no dudan, en su cabeza solo está meterla en caliente y pegarle un patada en el culo.

¿Quieren marcha? Que la tengan.

Los españoles blancos heteros somos basura. Nuestras abuelas y madres nos han educado para ser más respetuosos con nuestras mujeres de lo que lo fueron nuestros abuelos, bisabuelos, etc. Y ahora nos tienen como mariconas y peleles, porque quieren un hombre, quieren caña.

Pues nada, que la busquen.

El quid de la cuestión es no recoger a una de estas cuando se canse de la mala vida. Hay que quererse un poco, y el españolito medio no tiene huevos.


A mí me montó un pollo una vez una conocida que se le metió en la cabeza que le gustaba para su hija, de bastante buen ver por cierto. Metiendo a mi madre por medio e historias, emancipado que estoy.
Un día se lo expliqué, que gracias pero no quiero compromisos ni responsabilidades. Y se puso que si no tiene derecho a que la quieran por tener un hijo, no sé qué. 
El problema no es el hijo: es de quién es, con qué otros tíos salió antes. La cabra tira al monte.


----------



## sebososabroso (5 Dic 2022)

ATARAXIO dijo:


> te equivocas ...
> 
> No hace falta ni meterla para que te destrocen la vida.
> 
> ...



Se tiene que ser muy gili para grabar esas cosas, y mas por compartirlas, de todas formas, el rollo que llevaban estos cerdos dista mucho de la manera de hacer las cosas en mis tiempos, había de todo, pero siempre había algo de buen gusto y no pasabas de algunas lineas, si la tía estaba borracha se podía tocar alguna teta, pero lo normal era dejarle volar. Una pota en el coche es una mierda de limpiar y mas de alcohol.


----------



## ATARAXIO (5 Dic 2022)

sebososabroso dijo:


> Se tiene que ser muy gili para grabar esas cosas, y mas por compartirlas, de todas formas, el rollo que llevaban estos cerdos dista mucho de la manera de hacer las cosas en mis tiempos, había de todo, pero siempre había algo de buen gusto y no pasabas de algunas lineas, si la tía estaba borracha se podía tocar alguna teta, pero lo normal era dejarle volar. Una pota en el coche es una mierda de limpiar y mas de alcohol.



por las mismas podía haber sido una risa, y la tía publicar el vídeo en su tik tok para contar lo borracha que estaba tal día y lo bien que se lo pasó.

¿ acaso no hay miles y miles y miles de mujeres que acceden a hacer las más perturbadoras parafilias en las películas porno ?

De hecho a Nacho Vidal, un referente social al que le han hecho una serie de la tele, tiene muchas películas abofeteando, escupiendo, pisando la cabeza , introduciendo su pene violentamente en la garganta hasta que le salen los ojos de las órbitas ... y todo eso es jijí jajá. Realmente no lo entiendo. 









Nacho, la serie sobre Nacho Vidal, ya tiene fecha de estreno


Nacho es el nombre de la serie centrada en la vida de Nacho Vidal. Se trata del segundo proyecto rodado y producido en España para Lionsgate+, plataforma de 'streaming'...




www.elmundo.es


----------



## el futuro (5 Dic 2022)

Una de las diferencias fundamentales para la existencia de "violaciones" y "abuso sexual" hoy en día, es por el cambio en la forma de beber.

Hace 30, 40 o 50 años también se bebía, pero de otro modo. Hoy se bebe hasta perder el autocontrol, especialmente las mujeres que son quienes lo pierden más fácil. Llegado un umbral mucho más bajo del que parece, pierden la capacidad de decir "no", y ahora eso te puede llevar a la carcel simplemetne si al día siguiente se arrepienten.

A los hombres por nuestra parte, nos hace perder la percepción de la realidad, y nos creemos que si la tía está borracha medio incosciente con las tetas fuera, es que quiere que la comamos el coño.

El alcohol ha hecho muchísimo daño en todo esto, sobre todo la forma de beber que ha cambiado TOTALMENTE de ser algo prosocial y desinhibitorio, a ser una forma de perder el conocimiento de forma deliberada.

Todo esto que digo no es palabrería, está avalado por estudios al respecto.


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (5 Dic 2022)

el futuro dijo:


> Una de las diferencias fundamentales para la existencia de "violaciones" y "abuso sexual" hoy en día, es por el cambio en la forma de beber.
> 
> Hace 30, 40 o 50 años también se bebía, pero de otro modo. Hoy se bebe hasta perder el autocontrol, especielmente las mujeres que son quienes lo pierden más fácil. Pierden la capacidad de decir "no", y ahora eso te puede llevar a la carcel simplemetne si al día siguietne se arrepienten.
> 
> ...



Mmmm estoy desconectado del "tema fiesta" y jóvenes (ya tengo 36 palos) pero vamos.

Hasta hace 2 días salía por ahí de fiesta y nunca nos hemos cogido cogorzas de perder el conocimiento.

Lo más fuerte alguna barra libre que se te va de las manos y acabas potando. Hacer alguna gilipollez por ahi pegandole una hostia a una papelera o que cuando vas camino a casa y no has ligao, te pones a escribirle a exnovias a ver si quieren mambo (casi siempre con nulo resultado XDXD.)

Yo personalmente he bebido alcohol todos los sábados durante 15 años y nunca he tenido un coma etílico ni de lejos. De estar destruido al día siguiente con mareos o deshidratación (sobre todo en verano) eso sí pero 4 veces contadas.


----------



## panaderia (5 Dic 2022)

NewTroll dijo:


> Posiblemente os habéis librado de un lío muy serio, y de unos cuantos años de cárcel.



pero un chico perdio el coito¡¡¡


----------



## TitusMagnificus (5 Dic 2022)

Pues es triste pero es lo que hay. Si llegáis a permitir que la susodicha se zumbara a vuestro colega igual os podríais haber metido en un lío de pelotas, o lo mismo no, pero es mejor prevenir que curar.


----------



## .Kaikus (5 Dic 2022)

Korgan dijo:


> Es muy triste tener que pensar así.



Esquivastes una bala... 

PD- Pero la guerra sigue !!!.


----------



## Jonny Favourite (5 Dic 2022)

Itanimulli dijo:


> Pues que sepa que para entendernos hay que empezar a entender que realidad no nos entendemos. No tenemos nada en común a excepción de lo que dictan ambas biologías. El odio lo trae la ignorancia.



Esa es la magia hijo, Que a pesar de las diferencias nos une el deseo de conocernos y estar juntos. Al menos antes era así. las leyes injustas y las políticas de género estan crispando la sociedad y radicalizando a hombres y mujeres como nunca en la Historia.

Pero es artificial, ya que estamos diseñados para encontrarnos y convivir.

Tus padres lograron entenderse, los mios, los de todos....

Me apena que la gente joven a día de hoy tengais tantos problemas para relacionaros con la otra parte.

La juventud siempre fue época para conocerse, enamorarse, soñar y follar( o intentarlo con todas las fuerzas)

Es antinatural que hombres y mujeres vivan de espaldas unos de otros

O al menos yo así lo veo


----------



## empepinado (5 Dic 2022)

*y luego nos preguntamos porque no nacen niños...


puto feminismo, puto psoe*


----------



## djvan (5 Dic 2022)

Korgan dijo:


> Estamos de vacaciones y nos pillamos un piso para 5 amigos un fin de semana, salimos de fiesta, bebemos bailamos lo pasamos bien...
> 
> Al final de la noche cuando nos vamos al piso, uno de los colegas se empieza dar el lote con una chica semi-borracha en la discoteca, ella se quiere venir con nosotros 5 al piso y claramente follarse al colega.... Estando fuera yo le digo a mis colegas que esta chica NO viene al piso con nosotros....Si mañana se levanta arrepentida del polvo con nuestro amigo....los 5 vamos a cárcel..... el amigo por "violarla" y nosotros por "dejar" que la viole .......La palabra de una tipa vale más que las nuestras, triste pero cierto....
> 
> ...



Que te ponga un piso entre los 4 porque los acabas de salvar la vida.


----------



## Joaquim (5 Dic 2022)

Lo que tenías que decirle a tu amigo...


----------



## yorick (5 Dic 2022)

Smoker dijo:


> Quién paga follando acaba ahorrando



Joer, si cada vez que voy al supermercado tengo que pagar follando sí que voy a ahorrar sí.....


----------



## Rhaven (5 Dic 2022)

Vamos a ver, tu amigo tenía la oportunidad de echar un polvo y la ha declinado por un por si acaso? No se Rik...

Así en principio te pareces a la amiga fea que ve a su amiga guapa ligando con otro guapo y se la lleva del brazo como protegiéndola de los pesaos.


----------



## Joaquim (5 Dic 2022)

sebososabroso dijo:


> Hace años que no salgo, pero existe algo que se llama servicios, asiento de atrás de un coche, o incluso si me apuras el capó. Todo menos dejar pasar una fiesta.
> 
> Y si te he visto, no me acuerdo.



Sobretodo, que haya cámaras en la Discoteca, que hace nada uno se ha salvado por esto....


----------



## Aeneas (5 Dic 2022)

Si la historia es cierta las que ganan son las puta feminazis, las nuevas monjas porque han conseguido su objetivo: que esto sea una distopía calvinista y los jóvenes no hagan lo que siempre han hecho, disfrutar de la vida. Tu amigo se tuvo que matar a pajas y ella volvió sola y borracha a casa encima con el riesgo de que uno de la secta mahometana se la acabe follando y ahora con descuento en la pena + ser de la religión de la paz.

Triste es poco. Igual que los MGTOW son también el triunfo de las feministas. Al final todos amargados, sin sexo, sin amor, sin familia. Sólo remar para pagarles la vidorra a los impresentables que han provocado esto. Y lo digo en serio, a las amargadas como la concubina de Galapagar lo que más le jode es ver a los jóvenes disfrutar, como han hecho siempre. Lo otro es darle la razón.

De verdad tíos, es todo muy triste y me entristece que mi hijos crezca en esta mierda de distopía calvinista. Sólo tenemos una vida y dura 2 días como para dejar que una panda de impresentables nos la joda. Y aunque entiendo la precaución, privarse de esto y más siendo joven, es lo mismo que privarse de una cerveza porque hay alcohólicos que se hacen mierda y acaban mal.


----------



## MONCHITO POPPER (5 Dic 2022)

Se quedó cachonda 5 minutos más...Hasta que pasó el primer moronegro sin reparos en mariconadas


----------



## Joaquim (5 Dic 2022)

Rhaven dijo:


> Vamos a ver, tu amigo tenía la oportunidad de echar un polvo y la ha declinado por un por si acaso? No se Rik...
> 
> Así en principio te pareces a la amiga fea que ve a su amiga guapa ligando con otro guapo y se la lleva del brazo como protegiéndola de los pesaos.



No hombre, si te parece dejaré que se la lleve a mi casa, en plan Cuck, y mientras el se la folla, yo miro Netflix, y después, cuando venga la Denuncia Falsa, me como el Trullo sin haber catado teta.... que se vayan a un puto Hotel!!

En Pamplona no habría pasado nada si hubieran encontrado una puta habitación de Hotel.

Negocio del Futuro, Moteles como los de EEUU, que la gente vaya allí a follar con "consentimiento"; en Japón también hay algo así, e incluso tienen habitaciones temáticas, los Love Hotels.









Love hotels o sexo por horas en Japón - Japonismo, cultura y viajes


Los love hotels japoneses, lugares donde tener sexo con tu pareja alquilando la habitación por horas, totalmente anónimos y temáticos




japonismo.com



















La misteriosa y original experiencia del Love Hotel en Japón


Tanto para mantener la llama como para un encuentro fortuito, no son pocos los occidentales que se han sentido atraídos por los llamados Love Hotel en Japón




www.descubriendojapon.com















__





Los 10 love hotels más extremos de Japón - El Viajero Fisgón


En plena semana de San Valentín, viajamos al país que mantiene una de las relaciones más inclasificables con el romanticismo y el sexo. El cuerpo pide intimidad de alcoba, y mucha pimienta, pero hay love hotels que van más allá de una atmósfera sugerente y un kit erótico en la mesilla de noche...




www.elviajerofisgon.com











Con temáticas varias a elegir...

Marinero:







O Carrusel, sin duda el mas adecuado para algunas...







A ver cual es la lista que se atreve decir que se registró en la recepción, para entrar en esta habitación, sin "consentimiento".


----------



## Joaquim (5 Dic 2022)

Aeneas dijo:


> Si la historia es cierta las que ganan son las puta feminazis, las nuevas monjas porque han conseguido su objetivo: que esto sea una distopía calvinista y los jóvenes no hagan lo que siempre han hecho, disfrutar de la vida. Tu amigo se tuvo que matar a pajas y ella volvió sola y borracha a casa encima con el riesgo de que uno de la secta mahometana se la acabe follando y ahora con descuento en la pena + ser de la religión de la paz.
> 
> Triste es poco. Igual que los MGTOW son también el triunfo de las feministas. Al final todos amargados, sin sexo, sin amor, sin familia. Sólo remar para pagarles la vidorra a los impresentables que han provocado esto. Y lo digo en serio, a las amargadas como la concubina de Galapagar lo que más le jode es ver a los jóvenes disfrutar, como han hecho siempre. Lo otro es darle la razón.
> 
> De verdad tíos, es todo muy triste y me entristece que mi hijos crezca en esta mierda de distopía calvinista. Sólo tenemos una vida y dura 2 días como para dejar que una panda de impresentables nos la joda. Y aunque entiendo la precaución, privarse de esto y más siendo joven, es lo mismo que privarse de una cerveza porque hay alcohólicos que se hacen mierda y acaban mal.



El triunfo de las putas feminazis es que caiéramos en la trampa como moscas, como ocurría hasta ahora; que hay que buscar subterfugios legales, y buscar ir protegidos legalmente, si, pero lo que no podemos hacer es jugar con las reglas antiguas, cuando estas han cambiado.

Esto es lo que quieren las Feminazis, hombres de antes con las reglas de hoy....






El Timo Tradicionalista. La otra cara del Feminismo


Update: Si te gusta este hilo puedes continuar con este otro La Secta de los Testigos de la Mujer Tradicional, o como mandar a hombres al otro barrio -- Buenas a todos, hay un asunto que explique muy bien en el hilo mítico de Rusia de 71 paginas que por desgracia banearon, y que creo que es...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (5 Dic 2022)

Maedhros dijo:


> En caso de que sea verdad, tristemente has hecho bien.
> 
> Yo pasaría completamente de hacer nada con una tía de fiesta aunque me entre ella. Da igual que los dos estemos borrachos que si se le va la pinza el que acaba en el trullo soy yo.



en conclusion: ¿follar con "civiles" es imposible? ¿solo quedan las lumis?


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (5 Dic 2022)

Joaquim dijo:


> No hombre, si te parece dejaré que se la lleve a mi casa, en plan Cuck, y mientras el se la folla, yo miro Netflix, y después, cuando venga la Denuncia Falsa, me como el Trullo sin haber catado teta.... que se vayan a un puto Hotel!!
> 
> En Pamplona no habría pasado nada si hubieran encontrado una puta habitación de Hotel.
> 
> ...



seré un ignorante pero no sé para que sirven todos estos cacharros. Como no me llamo "Gray"... jajajja


----------



## Joaquim (5 Dic 2022)

MONCHITO POPPER dijo:


> Se quedó cachonda 5 minutos más...Hasta que pasó el primer moronegro sin reparos en mariconadas



Hombre, claro, si es morito no hay delito....





__





*Tema mítico* : - Si es morito no hay delito. Si es mena no hay condena. Si es magrebí, tararí que te vi. Si es subsahariano, ¡yo sí te creo, hermano! Si es moro ,,


Si es morito no hay delito. Si es mena no hay condena. Si es magrebí, tararí que te vi. Si es subsahariano, ¡yo sí te creo, hermano! Si es moro y menor la violó con amor. Si es blanco condena al canto. Si es marrón nunca es violación. Si es un migrado, es un caso aislado Si es moronegrada, aquí...




www.burbuja.info















__





6 musulmanes violan a una joven en Sabadell: "La Manada de Alá" ataca de nuevo


6 musulmanes violan a una joven en Sabadell: "La Manada de Alá" ataca de nuevo. La Tribuna de España Mientras ayer domingo se realizaba (sin intervención contraria alguna por parte de la Fiscalía para Delitos de odio) una manifestación "feminista islamista"en Elche, en defensa de la...




www.burbuja.info









__





Escándalo: el juez deja en libertad a 6 de los 7 marroquíes de la "manada de Sabadell" acusados de v


Escándalo: El juez pone en libertad a seis de los siete marroquíes de la manada de Sabadell Seis de los siete marroquíes detenidos como presuntos agresores y violadores de una joven de 18 años en Sabadell han sido puestos en libertad por el titular del juzgado de instrucción número 2 de...




www.burbuja.info









__





La víctima de 'La Manada MAGREBÍ de Sabadell' sufre una crisis de pánico al cruzarse con uno de sus agresores


La víctima de 'La Manada MAGREBÍ de Sabadell' sufre una crisis de pánico al cruzarse con uno de sus agresores El juez de Sabadell que investiga la violación múltiple a una joven de 18 años ha suspendido la declaración prevista para este lunes de la víctima porque sufre una crisis de ansiedad al...




www.burbuja.info









__





La madre de la víctima de La Manada de Sabadell: "Tenemos miedo y rabia"


La desgarradora carta de la madre de la víctima de La Manada de Sabadell: "Tenemos miedo y rabia" La desgarradora carta de la madre de la víctima de La Manada de Sabadell: "Tenemos miedo y rabia" En el texto, al que ha tenido acceso El programa de Ana Rosa, se puede observar la desesperación...




www.burbuja.info









__





Hoy ha comenzado el juicio contra la manada de Sabadell (moros) y no he visto ninguna manifestación feminista en la puerta de los juzgados


Lo que ha ocurrido hoy ha dejado claro que todo el rollo de la lucha feminista es todo un gran montaje para criminalizar al hombre blanco (en general) y romper las relaciones entre mujeres y hombres (occidentales). En febrero de 2019 una manada de moros (ex MENAs mayores de edad) secuestraron a...




www.burbuja.info









__





El fiscal de Sabadell recela de la victima de la manada y trata de proteger a los acusados moritos.


El fiscal ataca a la victima de la manada y protege a los violadores... ¿Esta seguro de lo que dice? ¿esta seguro de que eso es cierto? Solo falta que le diga: oyga, no ve que son moritos???? como se le ocurre decir que son violadores...




www.burbuja.info















__





La manada de Sabadell BLANQUEADA EN TODOS LOS MASS MEDIAS: Son moros.


Hay que tener muchas pruebas para condenarlos.... Hay errores en la investigacion.... Se les esta condenando anticipadamente.... Algo habrá hecho..... Uno de ello ha estado acosando a la victima en plena plaza del Ayntamiento de Sabadell. Nauseabundo. Una chica de 16, años., LOS MOROS...




www.burbuja.info









__





Noticia: - Declaracion de la violada por los moros de la manada de Sabadell, feministas calladas como putas


En el video se ve llegar al moro acompañado de su novia blanquita.




www.burbuja.info









__





juicio a la manada de sabadell,lo que no nos cuentan los medios


https://www.elconfidencial.com/sucesos/2021-04-06/juicio-violacion-multiple-sabadell_3022091/




www.burbuja.info





Al final, ante la presión popular, terminaron condenando a 3, dejando a 6 libres.





__





la "manada" de Sabadell: 3 magrebies condenados por violar entre todos a una chica española de 18 años


kuantos inmigrantes ilegales d estos! porque jente d mi partido podemos cayan? no entiensdo notisia




www.burbuja.info


----------



## Joaquim (5 Dic 2022)

VOX o DERROICIÓN dijo:


> seré un ignorante pero no sé para que sirven todos estos cacharros. Como no me llamo "Gray"... jajajja



Pues las Charos que se han leído el libro del Christian Grey lo saben a la perfección.


----------



## IVNP71 (5 Dic 2022)

El protocolo en esos casos es llevarte detenido e ir directamente al calabozo sin comértelo ni bebertelo y ya luego a ver cómo carajo demuestras que lo que tú dices es verdad si partimos de la base de que su palabra la de la chica no se cuestiona.Parece una tontería y de risa pero como te veas envuelto en un fregado de esos lo vas a lamentar.
Pozdrawiam.


----------



## 《Judas》 (5 Dic 2022)

A un alfa no le pone eso de ir en manaditas ni tonteridas. No tiene sentido. Va a su movida y los betillas a la suya.


----------



## 《Judas》 (5 Dic 2022)

Descartaos


----------



## 《Judas》 (5 Dic 2022)

Los betillas amantes de alfa se ponen to celosos


----------



## 《Judas》 (5 Dic 2022)

Madurac


----------



## Menchi (5 Dic 2022)

Korgan dijo:


> Estamos de vacaciones y nos pillamos un piso para 5 amigos un fin de semana, salimos de fiesta, bebemos bailamos lo pasamos bien...
> 
> Al final de la noche cuando nos vamos al piso, uno de los colegas se empieza dar el lote con una chica semi-borracha en la discoteca, ella se quiere venir con nosotros 5 al piso y claramente follarse al colega.... Estando fuera yo le digo a mis colegas que esta chica NO viene al piso con nosotros....Si mañana se levanta arrepentida del polvo con nuestro amigo....los 5 vamos a cárcel..... el amigo por "violarla" y nosotros por "dejar" que la viole .......La palabra de una tipa vale más que las nuestras, triste pero cierto....
> 
> ...



A la mañana siguiente se levanta bien follada.

Con la alegría de un polvo bien echado se lo cuenta a sus socias.

Una de ellas le dice "Pero si estabas borracha no sabes lo que hacías, ellos sí ".

Y cuando en su cabeza se prende esa duda, sólo es cuestión de tiempo que termine en algún punto morado con ganas de montar un tinglado mediático y ya os podéis dar por jodidos.

Me recuerda mucho al tema de los de la Arandina.

Habéis actuado perfectamente en estos tiempos de guerra.


----------



## AMP (5 Dic 2022)

Joaquim dijo:


> No hombre, si te parece dejaré que se la lleve a mi casa, en plan Cuck, y mientras el se la folla, yo miro Netflix, y después, cuando venga la Denuncia Falsa, me como el Trullo sin haber catado teta.... que se vayan a un puto Hotel!!
> 
> En Pamplona no habría pasado nada si hubieran encontrado una puta habitación de Hotel.
> 
> ...



En realidad no habría pasado nada si no le hubiesen robado el móvil a la chica. Ellos se volverían borrachos a Sevilla, ella se follaría a otros y se olvidaría de ellos en una semana.

Pero les pudo el ansia izquierdista por lo ajeno. Craso error que pagarán durante el resto de sus vidas.


----------



## Joaquim (5 Dic 2022)

《Judas》 dijo:


> A un alfa no le pone eso de ir en manaditas ni tonteridas. No tiene sentido. Va a su movida y los betillas a la suya.



Un Alfa tiene su piso en el que llevar a sus ligues; y si no se coge una puta habitación de Hotel, joder!

O a follar al monte, o al huerto, como hacían nuestros abuelos.


----------



## Rhaven (5 Dic 2022)

Menchi dijo:


> Y cuando en su cabeza se prende esa duda, sólo es cuestión de tiempo que termine en algún punto morado con ganas de montar un tinglado mediático y ya os podéis dar por jodidos.



Y qué vas a hacer, dejar de follar para el resto de la vida por si esa duda se prende en su cabeza? Yo lo veo absurdo. Lo mínimo que puedes hacer es tratar bien a la chavala aunque vaya borracha, echarle un buen polvo y cuando llegue el momento despedirte de ella de buena forma.


----------



## Joaquim (5 Dic 2022)

AMP dijo:


> En realidad no habría pasado nada si no le hubiesen robado el móvil a la chica. Ellos se volverían borrachos a Sevilla, ella se follaría a otros y se olvidaría de ellos en una semana.
> 
> Pero les pudo el ansia izquierdista por lo ajeno. Craso error que pagarán durante el resto de sus vidas.



Cierto, pero en el Hotel, en el que hay cámaras y se habrían registrado, dudo mucho que al imbécil ese se le hubiera ocurrido robarle el móvil, jodiéndole así la vida a sus 4 amigos.

Lo que tendrían que haber hecho, y para eso hay que tomar nota, tenemos que ir aprendiendo triquiñuelas, es al terminar, invitarla a una cervezas, hacerse un selfie con ella, y asegurarse de que cuelga la foto en Instagram, con la etiqueta #Misamigosdesevilla, #Sevilla-AtleticoenPamplona o #Sanferminesconairesureño por ejemplo.


----------



## Joaquim (5 Dic 2022)

Rhaven dijo:


> Y qué vas a hacer, dejar de follar para el resto de la vida por si esa duda se prende en su cabeza? Yo lo veo absurdo. Lo mínimo que puedes hacer es tratar bien a la chavala aunque vaya borracha, echarle un buen polvo y cuando llegue el momento despedirte de ella de buena forma.



No puedes jugar con las reglas del pasado, cuando estas han cambiado.

No podemos hacer el pardillo, porque nos la estamos jugando.


----------



## 《Judas》 (5 Dic 2022)

.


Joaquim dijo:


> Un Alfa tiene su piso en el que llevar a sus ligues; y si no se coge una puta habitación de Hotel, joder!
> 
> O a follar al monte, o al huerto, como hacían nuestros abuelos.



y si no, deja clarito a los betillas los límites. Ese era betilla


----------



## Joaquim (5 Dic 2022)

《Judas》 dijo:


> .
> 
> 
> y si no, deja clarito a los betillas los límites. Ese era betilla



Que no os enterais, que jugais con las reglas antiguas, que el juego ha cambiado!


----------



## Joaquim (5 Dic 2022)

VOX o DERROICIÓN dijo:


> en conclusion: ¿follar con "civiles" es imposible? ¿solo quedan las lumis?



Imposible no, pero hay que ser precavido, ir siempre dos pasos por delante, y verlas venir.


----------



## 《Judas》 (5 Dic 2022)

imagínate, tas ahí con una y te vienen los coleguis a disirte que no.

qué tristeza más grande


----------



## ATARAXIO (5 Dic 2022)

En la lucha por la fecundación los machos tienen intereses diferentes a las hembras :

- los machos quieren inseminar a la mayor cantidad posible de hembras 

- las hembras tienen que procurar ser inseminadas por el mejor macho posible, puesto que a esa cría le va a dedicar un enorme porcentaje de su tiempo de vida y toda su energía vital . Debe asegurarse de que no solo es bueno genéticamente para que su hijo herede sus rasgos sino que estará ahí para ayudarla en la crianza.

Afortunadamente en la especie humana, la bioquímica une a las parejas con esa finalidad, la de criar a ese hijo muy dependiente y procurar alimentos y protección a esa madre vulnerable. 


Como las hembras humanas, igual que las gorilas, las ballenas, las rinocerontas, las elefantas... tienen un ciclo de cría muuuy largo, durante ese periodo de varios años tanto el embarazo como la lactancia inhibe la ovulación, por lo tanto no están en celo. 

Si todas las hembras humanas de una agrupación están criando a sus hijos y ninguna está disponible para el sexo, se producen tensiones terribles pues los machos tienen ganas de follar. Lo que hacen los osos, leones y muchos primates .... es matar a las crías para que la hembra entre en celo y poder copular siendo ellos el padre de las crías .

Las humanas evolucionaron para simular estar en celo todo el tiempo y permitir que todos los machos copulasen con ellas para calmar tensiones. 

De la misma manera que cuando alguien va a un prostíbulo entrega recursos a cambio de sexo y no está celoso del cliente anterior ni del siguiente, así fue la vida en las comunidades humanas durante cientos de miles de años. Lo que cambió ese paradigma fue la llegada de la agricultura y la ganadería que permitió asentamientos mucho más numerosos y por lo tanto la transmisión de enfermedades venéreas se hizo epidémica , como sucedió con las Sífilis después del descubrimiento de América. 
En la fecha lo asociaron con castigos de dios por la promiscuidad y se dieron cuenta que si la pareja era fiel no había enfermedades y fue cuando lo hicieron ley castigando duramente a quien se saltaba las normas. 


Todas las especies de humanos que se han extinguido, se mataron los machos entre sí en la lucha por las hembras . Siguen ahí los gorilas , los chimpancés y resto de monos, porque no saben usar palos y piedras como armas y las luchas rituales consisten en unos cuantos manotazos.

se reconocen *al menos ocho especies fósiles*: Homo neanderthalensis, Homo floresiensis, Homo heidelbergensis, Homo antecessor, Homo erectus, Homo ergaster, Homo habilis y Homo rudolfensis 

todos extintos porque las hembras no fueron capaces de engañar a los machos para hacerles creer que eran ellos los elegidos.


----------



## Joaquim (5 Dic 2022)

Menchi dijo:


> A la mañana siguiente se levanta bien follada.
> 
> Con la alegría de un polvo bien echado se lo cuenta a sus socias.
> 
> ...



Exacto joder, hay una guerra contra nosotros, y tenemos que obrar en consecuencia; a ver si a la peña le entra de una puta vez en la cabeza!! 













Como han dicho anteriormente en este hilo, Irene Montero lamenta que no la hubieran llevado al piso, porque ahora no tendrá un tema mas para crear alarma social, victimizar a las mujeres, y pedir mas leyes hembristas contra los hombres.


----------



## Joaquim (5 Dic 2022)

《Judas》 dijo:


> imagínate, tas ahí con una y te vienen los coleguis a disirte que no.
> 
> qué tristeza más grande



Mas triste es que te jodan la vida, y te metan en el trullo, porque una pirada te ha puesto una denuncia falsa.


----------



## 《Judas》 (5 Dic 2022)

Joaquim dijo:


> Mas triste es que te jodan la vida, y te metan en el trullo, porque una pirada te ha puesto una denuncia falsa.



no sé qué es más tricste. Ta ahí ahí la cosa


----------



## trinidad Santos (5 Dic 2022)

Pensar con la polla es igual a problemas

En los tiempos que corren es igual a ruina


----------



## pandiella (5 Dic 2022)

Korgan dijo:


> Estamos de vacaciones y nos pillamos un piso para 5 amigos un fin de semana, salimos de fiesta, bebemos bailamos lo pasamos bien...
> 
> Al final de la noche cuando nos vamos al piso, *uno de los colegas se empieza dar el lote con una chica semi-borracha* en la discoteca, ella se quiere venir con nosotros 5 al piso y claramente follarse al colega.... Estando fuera yo le digo a mis colegas que esta chica NO viene al piso con nosotros....Si mañana se levanta arrepentida del polvo con nuestro amigo....los 5 vamos a cárcel..... *el amigo por "violarla" y nosotros por "dejar" que la viole .......La palabra de una tipa vale más que las nuestras*, triste pero cierto....
> 
> ...



pero ya la ha violado, no? y vosotros lo permitisteis


----------



## locodelacolina (5 Dic 2022)

Korgan dijo:


> Estamos de vacaciones y nos pillamos un piso para 5 amigos un fin de semana, salimos de fiesta, bebemos bailamos lo pasamos bien...
> 
> Al final de la noche cuando nos vamos al piso, uno de los colegas se empieza dar el lote con una chica semi-borracha en la discoteca, ella se quiere venir con nosotros 5 al piso y claramente follarse al colega.... Estando fuera yo le digo a mis colegas que esta chica NO viene al piso con nosotros....Si mañana se levanta arrepentida del polvo con nuestro amigo....los 5 vamos a cárcel..... el amigo por "violarla" y nosotros por "dejar" que la viole .......La palabra de una tipa vale más que las nuestras, triste pero cierto....
> 
> ...



Pues sola y borracha llegó a su casa.

Gracias ministerio FEMINACI, gracias votantes de podemos.


----------



## trinidad Santos (5 Dic 2022)

Rhaven dijo:


> Y qué vas a hacer, dejar de follar para el resto de la vida por si esa duda se prende en su cabeza? Yo lo veo absurdo. Lo mínimo que puedes hacer es tratar bien a la chavala aunque vaya borracha, echarle un buen polvo y cuando llegue el momento despedirte de ella de buena forma.



Con esta forma de pensar, es cuestión de tiempo que acabe usted entre rejas, se lo digo con todos los respetos


----------



## 《Judas》 (5 Dic 2022)

Los chiavalecs, cuando están aun en fase beta, van en jrupo y cosas asín. Luego ya maduran y suben de nivel. No todos, claro. Es así en la naturalesa tamién. De ahí aparecen resquemores del tipo "se echa nosvia y nos deja aquí, cuando vuelva no seremos sus amegos!" clásico


----------



## Gothaus (5 Dic 2022)

Enhorabuena. Es posible que hayan evitado ustedes una viogén.


----------



## BeninExpress (5 Dic 2022)

Korgan dijo:


> Estamos de vacaciones y nos pillamos un piso para 5 amigos un fin de semana, salimos de fiesta, bebemos bailamos lo pasamos bien...
> 
> Al final de la noche cuando nos vamos al piso, uno de los colegas se empieza dar el lote con una chica semi-borracha en la discoteca, ella se quiere venir con nosotros 5 al piso y claramente follarse al colega.... Estando fuera yo le digo a mis colegas que esta chica NO viene al piso con nosotros....Si mañana se levanta arrepentida del polvo con nuestro amigo....los 5 vamos a cárcel..... el amigo por "violarla" y nosotros por "dejar" que la viole .......La palabra de una tipa vale más que las nuestras, triste pero cierto....
> 
> ...



Claro como la Luna. García, digo Gracias.


----------



## MarloStanfield (5 Dic 2022)

Rhaven dijo:


> Y qué vas a hacer, dejar de follar para el resto de la vida por si esa duda se prende en su cabeza? Yo lo veo absurdo. Lo mínimo que puedes hacer es tratar bien a la chavala aunque vaya borracha, echarle un buen polvo y cuando llegue el momento despedirte de ella de buena forma.



algunos no se enteran de que ya está aprobada una ley por la que una tía, por muy contenta q se vaya después de follarte, si dice que no, que en la intimidad se sintió acosada y te dijo que no y tú no paraste, tú vas al trullo sí o sí y a ella le ponen una paguita. Eso sí que es absurdo, pero es así. Muchos no os queréis enterar, y luego vendrán los lloros.


----------



## Chas2 (5 Dic 2022)

Sr. del Cojon dijo:


> Se nota que no has ido de putas en tu vida.



Bastantes veces y sigo yendo. A mí las de menos de 200-300 no me motivan, no están realmente buenas. Añádele taxis y copas...
Recomiéndame algún sitio bueno, bonito y barato en Madrid andaaa tú que sabes tanto.
No me digas Vive Madrid, Wet o D'Angelo que ahí no bajan de 250.


----------



## pandaGTI (5 Dic 2022)

Hotel con DNI de tu amigo y de la tipa por delante, y con hasta ese consentimiento habría problemas.


----------



## javac (5 Dic 2022)

Jonny Favourite dijo:


> Yo ya con estas edades me conformo con la mía. Hace 30 años también tenían sus cosas pero lo de ahora no hay por donde cogerlo.
> 
> Los hombres y mujeres estamos condenados a entendernos y no a odiamos como promueve esta sociedad.
> 
> No me extraña la infelicidad de mucha gente en estos tiempos.



Amen, caballero. Hace 30 años era más difícil ligar, pero cuando se ligaba era un acuerdo entre dos. Un meneíto y todo el mundo feliz.
La Tropic Costa de Getafe, Kapital, eran sitios para hacerse felices o luego ir al coche y darse una alegría

Ahora, viejo ya, uno ve que los jóvenes son más infelices (aparte de ser más blanditos y amanerados). 
El sexo palidece frente a la Play y frente a las leyes

Pobres chicas, cómo les han comido el coco.


----------



## Lma0Zedong (5 Dic 2022)

Mientras tengas las neuronas justas como para no cagarte encima no te debería de pasar nada, si va allí y os dedicais a reiros de ella o vete tú a saber qué, entonces sí que tenéis problemas. Las "manadas españolas" que acaban en problemas suelen ser gente como los tontainas de Pamplona o los furbolistas esos de la Arandina, es decir, gente que seguramente no tenga dos dedos de frente...


----------



## Fenris (5 Dic 2022)

Habéis hecho lo correcto.


----------



## kikelon (5 Dic 2022)

Korgan dijo:


> Estamos de vacaciones y nos pillamos un piso para 5 amigos un fin de semana, salimos de fiesta, bebemos bailamos lo pasamos bien...
> 
> Al final de la noche cuando nos vamos al piso, uno de los colegas se empieza dar el lote con una chica semi-borracha en la discoteca, ella se quiere venir con nosotros 5 al piso y claramente follarse al colega.... Estando fuera yo le digo a mis colegas que esta chica NO viene al piso con nosotros....Si mañana se levanta arrepentida del polvo con nuestro amigo....los 5 vamos a cárcel..... el amigo por "violarla" y nosotros por "dejar" que la viole .......La palabra de una tipa vale más que las nuestras, triste pero cierto....
> 
> ...



Muy bien esquivado, mis dieses.


----------



## Hamazo (5 Dic 2022)

Cuando veo que la mayoría de las respuestas en este hilo es felicitar al chaval y a los amigos por haber rechazado a la tía y pensar en ellos mismos. Me hace seguir creyendo en como todo está cambiando de verdad.

Sinceramente, mis diez.


----------



## Ballenero37 (5 Dic 2022)

pandillero dijo:


> Que no tonto, otro más listo que tu amigo se la habrá tirado.



Eso seguro pero si solo ha sido uno ya no va a ser como lo que le esperaba a los 5, eso olia manada 2.0 dsd aqui.


----------



## GonX (5 Dic 2022)

Korgan dijo:


> Estamos de vacaciones y nos pillamos un piso para 5 amigos un fin de semana, salimos de fiesta, bebemos bailamos lo pasamos bien...
> 
> Al final de la noche cuando nos vamos al piso, uno de los colegas se empieza dar el lote con una chica semi-borracha en la discoteca, ella se quiere venir con nosotros 5 al piso y claramente follarse al colega.... Estando fuera yo le digo a mis colegas que esta chica NO viene al piso con nosotros....Si mañana se levanta arrepentida del polvo con nuestro amigo....los 5 vamos a cárcel..... el amigo por "violarla" y nosotros por "dejar" que la viole .......La palabra de una tipa vale más que las nuestras, triste pero cierto....
> 
> ...



Esto es justo lo correcto, no os enrolleis nunca con una tia borracha o pasada por las drogas, y menos si sois un grupete de tios, NO LO HAGAIS NUNCA por el bien vuestro y el de ella. EN estas situaciones los unicos que se benefician son los que estan "conscientes" y tienen mas fuerza, la otra es solamente la victima, pero si ella toma la decision de arrepentirse las victimas pasareis a ser vosotros, porque a ella la respaldaran las leyes actuales, osea que teneis que FRENAR A TIEMPO.. meteos en la cabeza que con o sin leyes nunca debeis aprovecharos de las tias borrachas. Es sentido comun para lo sque lo entiendan, y sino lo entenderan de otras maneras.


----------



## curvilineo (5 Dic 2022)

O eso o eres un aguafiestas y envidioso de lo de tu colega


----------



## Chatarrero (5 Dic 2022)

Korgan dijo:


> Estamos de vacaciones y nos pillamos un piso para 5 amigos un fin de semana, salimos de fiesta, bebemos bailamos lo pasamos bien...
> 
> Al final de la noche cuando nos vamos al piso, uno de los colegas se empieza dar el lote con una chica semi-borracha en la discoteca, ella se quiere venir con nosotros 5 al piso y claramente follarse al colega.... Estando fuera yo le digo a mis colegas que esta chica NO viene al piso con nosotros....Si mañana se levanta arrepentida del polvo con nuestro amigo....los 5 vamos a cárcel..... el amigo por "violarla" y nosotros por "dejar" que la viole .......La palabra de una tipa vale más que las nuestras, triste pero cierto....
> 
> ...



Sola y borracha llegó a casa.


----------



## Barracuda (5 Dic 2022)

Korgan dijo:


> Estamos de vacaciones y nos pillamos un piso para 5 amigos un fin de semana, salimos de fiesta, bebemos bailamos lo pasamos bien...
> 
> Al final de la noche cuando nos vamos al piso, uno de los colegas se empieza dar el lote con una chica semi-borracha en la discoteca, ella se quiere venir con nosotros 5 al piso y claramente follarse al colega.... Estando fuera yo le digo a mis colegas que esta chica NO viene al piso con nosotros....Si mañana se levanta arrepentida del polvo con nuestro amigo....los 5 vamos a cárcel..... el amigo por "violarla" y nosotros por "dejar" que la viole .......La palabra de una tipa vale más que las nuestras, triste pero cierto....
> 
> ...



Me lo he instalado por si las moscas, no vaya ser que pase algo igual que lo del hilo y por las risas de ver la cara de la tía que quiera follar conmigo rellenar el acreditamiento.









Un despacho de abogados lanza una app para acreditar el consentimiento sexual


¿Una app para que el sí sea sí también en el juzgado? Ya puedes descargarla... y es gratis.




www.libertaddigital.com


----------



## Sergey Vodka (5 Dic 2022)

Te doy un 8/10, porque la protagonista es una borracha y no quería llegar a casa sola.


----------



## Talosgüevos (5 Dic 2022)

Asurbanipal dijo:


> Haberle ofrecido a la chica un documento escrito (puede ser a mano incluso) donde ella (nombre completo, apellidos y DNI) acepta expresamente tener relaciones sexuales con x (nombre y demás datos de tu amigo), o indicar todo esto en un video o grabación de voz de móvil.
> 
> Eso sí, si al día siguiente se arrepiente o alguno de los amigos de tu amigo le caéis mal puede denunciaros, pero no a tu amigo.



Si se graba vídeo o audio es importante subirlo a la nube y que no quede solo en el movil o ese vídeo se perderá y solo lo verán los jueces traidores y vendidos 


Tierra de nadie, lo demás es tierra conquistada.
Mujer tatuada puta y tarada.
No soy Homofobo, a todos los maricones les tendría que dar por culo el negro del WhatsApp.
Soy PRO-RUSO y me suda la polla lo que penséis. Tito Vladimiro es mi héroe.


----------



## Memoria (5 Dic 2022)

sintripulacion dijo:


> Los jóvenes de ahora estáis medio amariconaos!.
> Ya sabemos que los narigudos de la élite financiera no quiere que tengáis relaciones heterosexuales para tratar de que los blanquito nos extingamos pronto.
> Ya sabemos que promueven la ingeniería social, las modas e incluso las leyes endicha dirección.
> Ya sabemos que los progres son sus tontos útiles que les hacen el trabajo.
> ...



¿Son los narigudos los que a la mañana siguiente se me levantan de tu cama y van a llorar a comisaria ?,


----------



## auricooro (5 Dic 2022)

Dj Puesto dijo:


> Pues lo cierto es que ya se han dado casos de eso, imagino que el que la iba a meter en caliente os estará llamando de todo y jurando en arameo todavía pero los de la arandina creo recordar que es exactamente esa situación.
> 
> Guarra quiere follarse a 2, se folla a 2 aunque en el piso hay 3 o 4 y al final los 4 empapelados de una u otra forma, como mínimo el susto te lo llevas.
> 
> Así de triste pero ahora mismo hay que tener buen ojo con quien te llevas a la cama



Bueno, el colega que se la lleve a un hotel si quiere, pero no causa un problema a los demás.


----------



## Nombre de Usuario: (5 Dic 2022)

El lobby lesbiano va a sacar tajada, ya veréis.


----------



## auricooro (5 Dic 2022)

Gran Duque de Alba dijo:


> Puede que sea tonto, pero al menos su vida no quedará arruinada por la denuncia de una zorra.
> El listo que se la tiró, que sea también listo para no ser condenado.
> Hay cosas que no tienen precio, y esta es una de ellas. Bueno, si que tiene precio, lo que te cobra una puta por una hora que encima seguro que estaría mucho más buena.



Ahora también te van a meter en la cárcel por follar con putas.


----------



## Gonzalor (5 Dic 2022)

Algún moro o panchi se la habrá encontrado más tarde y se la habrá follado sin tener que esforzarse en absoluto.


----------



## alas97 (5 Dic 2022)

Teníais que haberle preguntado si estaba bakunada, si la respuesta es "*SI*", proceder a contestarle que ustedes *no* y que no queríais ponerla en riesgo.

Ya tú sabes.

Esquivasteis el tiro, pero no el MISIL. Estas viejas te pueden acusar hasta un mes después.

Y ciao bella, ya os llevaré tabaco a la prisión.


----------



## Sr. del Cojon (5 Dic 2022)

Chas2 dijo:


> Bastantes veces y sigo yendo. A mí las de menos de 200-300 no me motivan, no están realmente buenas. Añádele taxis y copas...
> Recomiéndame algún sitio bueno, bonito y barato en Madrid andaaa tú que sabes tanto.
> No me digas Vive Madrid, Wet o D'Angelo que ahí no bajan de 250.



El Vive. Por ejemplo.


----------



## -carrancas (5 Dic 2022)

up


----------



## Chas2 (5 Dic 2022)

Sr. del Cojon dijo:


> El Vive. Por ejemplo.



El Vive 250 euracos. He estado 2 veces este mes. No tienes ni puta idea y encima no rectificas.


----------



## Discrepante Libre (5 Dic 2022)

Korgan dijo:


> Estamos de vacaciones y nos pillamos un piso para 5 amigos un fin de semana, salimos de fiesta, bebemos bailamos lo pasamos bien...
> 
> Al final de la noche cuando nos vamos al piso, uno de los colegas se empieza dar el lote con una chica semi-borracha en la discoteca, ella se quiere venir con nosotros 5 al piso y claramente follarse al colega.... Estando fuera yo le digo a mis colegas que esta chica NO viene al piso con nosotros....Si mañana se levanta arrepentida del polvo con nuestro amigo....los 5 vamos a cárcel..... el amigo por "violarla" y nosotros por "dejar" que la viole .......La palabra de una tipa vale más que las nuestras, triste pero cierto....
> 
> ...



Pues la verdad visto el panorama, fuisteis hombres sabios 

Luego.... ¿Sucedió esto?


----------



## EnergiaLibre (5 Dic 2022)

Bien hecho, esas rameras no se merecen ni nuestra mirada.


----------



## MODERN_MASKING (5 Dic 2022)

Premio anual para el forero más bobo del año 2022: entra y vota


Votaría por todos pero no puedo.




www.burbuja.info


----------



## estupeharto (5 Dic 2022)

O sea, pajas, mentales o no.


----------



## Sr. del Cojon (5 Dic 2022)

Chas2 dijo:


> El Vive 250 euracos. He estado 2 veces este mes. No tienes ni puta idea y encima no rectificas.



Supongo que a los calvos gordos y viejos os hacen pagar mas. 

Pagar más de media hora a una puta es ser un pagafantas. 

Rectifica tu. Dijiste 300€ mínimo y ya vas por 250.


----------



## Lain Coubert (5 Dic 2022)

Bien hecho. Que Irene le rasque el coño.


----------



## Itanimulli (5 Dic 2022)

Jonny Favourite dijo:


> Es antinatural que hombres y mujeres vivan de espaldas unos de otros



Al contrario, buen hombre. Lo antinatural como varón sería aceptar el trato actual. La naturaleza demuestra su sabiduría y se adapta al medio.
Un saludo.


----------



## Chas2 (5 Dic 2022)

Sr. del Cojon dijo:


> Supongo que a los calvos gordos y viejos os hacen pagar mas.
> 
> Pagar más de media hora a una puta es ser un pagafantas.
> 
> Rectifica tu. Dijiste 300€ mínimo y ya vas por 250.



Ni puta idea tienes. En el vive el minimo es 1 hora y son 250. Añade copas y taxi y ya son más de 300.

No soy viejo ni calvo pero tú eres joven y tonto (valga la redundancia).


----------



## -carrancas (5 Dic 2022)

up


----------



## Trabajar para el enemigo (5 Dic 2022)

Hasta los webs dijo:


> Y en el caso de la Arandina la "niña" dejaba claro en unos audios que no era violación, que a unos solo les hizo "mamadas y pajas" pero que se follo luego al otro..Que iba a inventarselo todo..Y aún así en la trena están.Ahora mismo solo vale lo que quiera decir la localcoño que te folles, incluso con documento gráfico como en el caso de la "Manada" ,te llevan caminito de Jerez..



En una guerra racial de Exterminio, impedir que la
Raza que se desea exterminar se aparee es clave. Estos mecanismos son muy efectivos.

El año que viene a votar ppsoe.
Que nos estén exterminando son menudencias, lo importante es participar en la fiesta de la democracia.


----------



## Hasta los webs (5 Dic 2022)

Trabajar para el enemigo dijo:


> En una guerra racial de Exterminio, impedir que la
> Raza que se desea exterminar se aparee es clave. Estos mecanismos son muy efectivos.
> 
> El año que viene a votar ppsoe.
> Que nos estén exterminando son menudencias, lo importante es participar en la fiesta de la democracia.



Esta claro lo que dices.El feminismo radical es una de las patas para el plan Kalergi.Otras son el aborto, el fomento de la homosexualidad y de la transexualidad, estos tres para evitar la reproducción y luego el mestizaje para la bastardizacion de la Raza..


----------



## River in the street (5 Dic 2022)

Extraordinaria decisión, mis felicitaciones, CI 100


----------



## warlok (5 Dic 2022)

Al menos dejarías que tu amijo te petara el ojal ¿no?
no es de amijos dejar al pobre con el calentón


----------



## Sr. del Cojon (5 Dic 2022)

Chas2 dijo:


> Ni puta idea tienes. En el vive el minimo es 1 hora y son 250. Añade copas y taxi y ya son más de 300.
> 
> No soy viejo ni calvo pero tú eres joven y tonto (valga la redundancia).




Eres un tontaina. Son 125 media hora. Como eres un viejo, gordo y calvo te hacen pagar la hora entera. 

A que también te sacan una copa??


----------



## -carrancas (5 Dic 2022)

up


----------



## Chas2 (6 Dic 2022)

Sr. del Cojon dijo:


> Eres un tontaina. Son 125 media hora. Como eres un viejo, gordo y calvo te hacen pagar la hora entera.
> 
> A que también te sacan una copa??



Eres un putero low cost o sea que vas mal de dinero. Cuando lo tengas tómate unas copas, pasa 1 hora y relájate.


----------



## incursor (6 Dic 2022)

¿pero sola y borracha pudo llegar a casa?, eso es lo importante.


----------



## Sr. del Cojon (6 Dic 2022)

Chas2 dijo:


> Eres un putero low cost o sea que vas mal de dinero. Cuando lo tengas tómate unas copas, pasa 1 hora y relájate.



En una hora me follo a dos.

Te recuerdo que la conversación va de follarse a un pivon. Tu has dicho que mínimo 300. Se puede hacer por 125.


----------



## Rhaven (6 Dic 2022)

MarloStanfield dijo:


> algunos no se enteran de que ya está aprobada una ley por la que una tía, por muy contenta q se vaya después de follarte, si dice que no, que en la intimidad se sintió acosada y te dijo que no y tú no paraste, tú vas al trullo sí o sí y a ella le ponen una paguita. Eso sí que es absurdo, pero es así. Muchos no os queréis enterar, y luego vendrán los lloros.





trinidad Santos dijo:


> Con esta forma de pensar, es cuestión de tiempo que acabe usted entre rejas, se lo digo con todos los respetos





Joaquim dijo:


> No puedes jugar con las reglas del pasado, cuando estas han cambiado.
> No podemos hacer el pardillo, porque nos la estamos jugando.



Que lo de la ley y todo eso ya lo se, pero lo que no voy a hacer es que cada vez que conozca a una mujer, en la calle o en un pub, o en una cita bebiendo unas cervezas, es empezar a pensar en que mejor no avanzar porque está algo borracha y vete tu a saber si se levanta con el pie izquierdo. 

Lo que no hay que hacer es ser un gañán de la vida y convencer a una mujer medio moribunda por haberse bebido 15 copas que ni se entera de con quien está, o grabarla mientras te ríes con tus amigotes o tratarla como a una simple serie de agujeros húmedos y despachándola en cuanto terminas de drenar los huevos.

Hay que tratarla bien, usar el sentido común y calibrar la situación. 

Ya os digo yo que cualquiera de vosotros si tuviera la ocasión de acostarse con una tía buena medio borracha no lo dudaba ni 3 segundos. Por eso la historia del op me chirría tanto, porque si el amigo que rechazó la ocasión tiene a miles y le da igual una menos porque la situación es algo dudosa vale, pero si no tiene a miles y liga cuando le suena la flauta como a la mayoría de nosotros, ya es otro cantar, porque no es común que un hombre se ponga a pensar en esas cosas cuando está bebido y cachondo.


----------



## Joaquim (6 Dic 2022)

Trabajar para el enemigo dijo:


> En una guerra racial de Exterminio, impedir que la
> Raza que se desea exterminar se aparee es clave. Estos mecanismos son muy efectivos.
> 
> El año que viene a votar ppsoe.
> Que nos estén exterminando son menudencias, lo importante es participar en la fiesta de la democracia.


----------



## Joaquim (6 Dic 2022)

Rhaven dijo:


> Que lo de la ley y todo eso ya lo se, pero lo que no voy a hacer es que cada vez que conozca a una mujer, en la calle o en un pub, o en una cita bebiendo unas cervezas,* es empezar a pensar en que mejor no avanzar porque está algo borracha y vete tu a saber si se levanta con el pie izquierdo.*
> 
> Lo que no hay que hacer es ser un gañán de la vida y convencer a una mujer medio moribunda por haberse bebido 15 copas que ni se entera de con quien está, o grabarla mientras te ríes con tus amigotes o tratarla como a una simple serie de agujeros húmedos y despachándola en cuanto terminas de drenar los huevos.
> 
> ...



En lo que tienes que pensar es en estar jurídicamente cubierto.


----------



## Michael Burry CDO (6 Dic 2022)

Joder...
Me da pena decir esto pero haber si así podemos reventar ya la burbuja del coño española.
Ya la burbuja inmobiliaria nos va a parecer pequeña comparada con la del coño.


----------

